# Tio mierda jovenzuelo se pone chulo con el conductor de autobús y le pega puñetazos. El conductor le agradece lo regalos con más regalos.



## spala (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorrata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.

Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.


----------



## Hamtel (16 Jul 2022)

Pa' casa calentito.


----------



## spala (16 Jul 2022)

esa lluvia de hostias lo ha dejado mojado durante un mes por lo menos, 
no tendrá cojones de pegar a nadie la próxima vez.

De tanto meterse con otros con el amparo del grupito de trisómicos pandilleros, se veía empoderado y le ha caído la tormenta del año, y sin chubasquero! venga, a a disfrutar.


----------



## Disfunsional (16 Jul 2022)

Joder que bien me ha sentado


----------



## spala (16 Jul 2022)

se ha comido de golpe, todas las q no le dio su padre, por gilipollas.


----------



## maggneto (16 Jul 2022)

Vaya somanta de hostias!
En menos de un minuto, le ha hecho la mili al chaval


----------



## Escachador (16 Jul 2022)

El ultimo golpe cuando lo baja del autobus es espectacular, ese movimiento, esa danza, parece que bailan un tango.


----------



## Gonzalor (16 Jul 2022)

Bien por el autobusero


----------



## ueee3 (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.


----------



## Anka Motz (16 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> El ultimo golpe cuando lo baja del autobus es espectacular, ese movimiento, esa danza, parece que bailan un tango.



Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.

Que hubiera sido lo suyo....


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años, cosa que ese niñorata marrónido ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de ostias. Yo le hubiese matado a golpes.



No lo podias haber dicho mejor, Doc.
No quiero dar detalles, porque aquí los habrá de estómagos sensibles.

*PERO YO AL CADAVER LO HUBIESE MARCADO COMO DE MI PROPIEDAD EN TODO EL PECHO.*


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



A partir de la 5a? Con un buen abogado en España el niñorata ya no trabaja en la vida y le caen paguitas para aburrir mientras que al autobusero le iría de poco acabar en la cárcel


----------



## elena francis (16 Jul 2022)

El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

Joder, he engordado un par de kilos viendo ese vídeo. Qué hostias más bien dadas, sí señor.


----------



## incursor (16 Jul 2022)

Se puede apreciar que es un video fake(*es ironia*), por que en las peliculas, personas de 50 kilos le dan puñetazos a otros de 100 y los dejan tirados.
A ver cuando la gente se da cuenta, un puñetazo dado por alguien que te supera en peso, es demoledor.

Edit: puesto entre parentisis, que es ironia, por que creo que pocos lo han pillado.


----------



## chemarin (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Y las ostias van in crescendo.


----------



## chemarin (16 Jul 2022)

incursor dijo:


> Se puede apreciar que es un video fake, por que en las peliculas, personas de 50 kilos le dan puñetazos a otros de 100 y los dejan tirados.
> A ver cuando la gente se da cuenta, un puñetazo dado por alguien que te supera en peso, es demoledor.



El primer tonto a ignorados de la mañana.


----------



## RuiKi84 (16 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> El ultimo golpe cuando lo baja del autobus es espectacular, ese movimiento, esa danza, parece que bailan un tango.



Además le agarra del brazo para no matarlo al caer al suelo, el conductor sabe lo que hace.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El primer tonto a ignorados de la mañana.



A ver, que creo que le has entendido mal. Lo que está haciendo es reírse de las películas de Hollywood en las que salen chiquilicuatres que pesan menos que un chihuahua y que de un puñetazo tiran al suelo a un bigardo de más de 100 kilos.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Además le agarra del brazo para no matarlo al caer al suelo, el conductor sabe lo que hace.



Sí, ese tiene experiencia. Ya ha dado unas pocas antes.


----------



## Satori (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da *tres puñetazos* y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



Diría que tres bofetaditas más bien. Ya hay que ser imbécil.


----------



## Hermenauta (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



Pero para compensar le da una ultima caricia despues de invitarlo a abandonar el transporte publico.

Jojojo.


----------



## - CONANÍN - (16 Jul 2022)

ZANKS FOR NUTRITION, BRO


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Jul 2022)

Este pobre idiota tiene pinta de estar desequilibrado. 
Una pena que haya tenido que aprender a base de palos, pero la vida es así. Probablemente le ha librado de problemas con gente mucho mas peligrosa. El conductor no tiene culpa de nada, porque no es adivino para conocer la probable condición de enfermo mental del agresor, y una vez que _se cruzan los cables_ es difícil volver a la normalidad. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya pasado por situaciones tensas.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (16 Jul 2022)

Contados. El agresor propina 3 (tres) golpes, el agredido 14 (catorce).


----------



## Nagare1999 (16 Jul 2022)

Deberían poner esto en una taza de Mr Wonderful. Qué lindo mensaje.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Este pobre idiota tiene pinta de estar desequilibrado.
> Una pena que haya tenido que aprender a base de palos, pero la vida es así. Probablemente le ha librado de problemas con gente mucho mas peligrosa. El conductor no tiene culpa de nada, porque no es adivino para conocer la probable condición de enfermo mental del agresor, y una vez que _se cruzan los cables_ es difícil volver a la normalidad. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya pasado por situaciones tensas.



Pues probablemente tengas razón y o está mal de la cabeza o simplemente es alguien incapaz de gestionar la frustración y que salta a las primeras de cambio, porque a alguien que esté bien de la cabeza no se le ocurre soltarle un puñetazo a alguien con tanta desproporción entre su físico y el de él. En cualquier caso y tal y como dices, ha aprendido esa lección, no por las buenas, pero tampoco por las peores.


----------



## Turguéniev (16 Jul 2022)

Le ha dejado los chakras como nuevos. Me ha sentado el video mejor que el desayuno. Nutrición máxima.


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Contados. El agresor propina 3 (tres) golpes, el agredido 14 (catorce).



Podemos afirmar entonces que le ha hecho la jugada π


----------



## espada de madera (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>






     ​


----------



## Flures911 (16 Jul 2022)

Por codas como está mereces pagar internet .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Este pobre idiota tiene pinta de estar desequilibrado.
> Una pena que haya tenido que aprender a base de palos, pero la vida es así. Probablemente le ha librado de problemas con gente mucho mas peligrosa. El conductor no tiene culpa de nada, porque no es adivino para conocer* la probable condición de enfermo mental del agresor, y una vez que se cruzan los cables es difícil volver a la normalidad.* Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya pasado por situaciones tensas.



asi le cura la enfermedad mental a base de buenas ostias.


----------



## mmm (16 Jul 2022)

Típico hilo de burbuja. Hasta mi respuesta es típica


----------



## Topacio (16 Jul 2022)

Una pena que no se lo haya cargado


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



debería haber aprovechado estando fuera que no hay camaras para matarlo


----------



## malibux (16 Jul 2022)

Me molan estos señores mayores con buenos puños.


----------



## cortoplacista (16 Jul 2022)

Roza lo pornográfico.


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> asi le cura la enfermedad mental a base de buenas ostias.





Seguro que me has entendido.
No se le cura la enfermedad, pero si el comportamiento que se deriva de ella.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

malibux dijo:


> Me molan estos señores mayores con buenos puños.



No es tan mayor.

Tendrá cuarenta y muchos cincuenta y pocos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



y es ahí cuando surgió el OJO POR OJO / DIENTE POR DIENTE 


Lo que hay en la ley del Talión es un cierto principio de proporcionalidad entre el delito cometido y la pena impuesta por ello. *La palabra “Talión” proviene de la raíz latina talis-tale, que significa ‘semejante’ o ‘igual’*. Propone que un mal acto debe ser contestado con otro mal acto de la misma estirpe.

En últimas, *la ley del Talión se instauró para regular los sentimientos de venganza*. Lo obvio siempre ha sido que alguien, siendo víctima de un delito o de un acto abusivo o contrario a la moral y la ley, reclame para sí la venganza.

Sin embargo, esta podía ser despiadada. Por lo mismo, *se requería fijar un límite y el Talión sirvió para ese propósito.*



> “_El verdadero modo de vengarse de un enemigo es no parecérsele_”.
> -Marco Aurelio-


----------



## HARLEY66 (16 Jul 2022)

incursor dijo:


> Se puede apreciar que es un video fake, por que en las peliculas, personas de 50 kilos le dan puñetazos a otros de 100 y los dejan tirados.
> A ver cuando la gente se da cuenta, un puñetazo dado por alguien que te supera en peso, es demoledor.



Eso me llama la atención... cualquier puñetazo de los que suelta el conductor, si te pilla bien te puede dejar moñeco y el tipo le suelta 14 y el niñorata aun anda.... me llamó la atención, la verdad...


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (16 Jul 2022)

Escachador dijo:


> El ultimo golpe cuando lo baja del autobus es espectacular, ese movimiento, esa danza, parece que bailan un tango.



Es un gran final, con el grado de intriga justo. Parece que lo baja y le deja marchar, pero entonces casi se le oye pensar al conductor: "venga, una más de regalo por si no ha captado el mensaje".


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Chortina de Humo (16 Jul 2022)

Turguéniev dijo:


> Le ha dejado los chakras como nuevos. Me ha sentado el video mejor que el desayuno. Nutrición máxima.



Se los ha alineado  
Esas hostias te convalidan un año de meditacion


----------



## wopa (16 Jul 2022)

Nutrición TOP !!


----------



## Lubinillo (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



Lo suyo hubiese sido cerrar la puerta enganchandole un brazo y una pierna y el resto por fuera del bus y haber seguido con la ruta apurando hacia la derecha.


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Jul 2022)

Creo que va a tener huesos rotos en la cara para el resto de su vida.
Cada vez que cambie el tiempo va a revivir los dolores de los huesos.
Las hostias van in crescendo y la última es como la traca final de unos fuegos artificiales espectaculares.


----------



## Dj Puesto (16 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



ni lo dudes, el sistema está diseñado para que no devuelvas ni una hostia. A partir de ahí riña mutuamente aceptada, si hasta los policías si les disparan y ellos devuelven el fuego y dan en una zona vital se les cae el pelo "podrías haber disparado al suelo o a un miembro no vital, te has pasado"


----------



## Invasor (16 Jul 2022)

Toma de postre. 

No sé porque los payasos de YouTube lo ponen como contenido ofensivo. Yo lo encuentro tremendamente educativo.


----------



## JoseGZ (16 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues probablemente tengas razón y o está mal de la cabeza o simplemente es alguien incapaz de gestionar la frustración y que salta a las primeras de cambio, porque a alguien que esté bien de la cabeza no se le ocurre soltarle un puñetazo a alguien con tanta desproporción entre su físico y el de él. En cualquier caso y tal y como dices, ha aprendido esa lección, no por las buenas, pero tampoco por las peores.



O lo que contaba hace años en una entrevista no recuerdo si el juez Calatayud o el defensor del menor Javier Urra, hay muchos casos de niñatos ( o niñatas) que van preparándolas cada vez mas gorda porque les sale relativamente gratis, hasta que de repente son mayores de edad y ya no. Pasa tambien con los tipicos que turisteando hacen el tonto con cosas que aqui salen gratis y en otros paises no. Igual a este le salieron gratis sus cosas y estaba envalentonado, hasta que deja estarlo y el conductor se lo indica con su lenguaje no verbal.


----------



## Falnesatar (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es *la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones* de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.









El poder del lado oscuro de la fuerza.




Respecto al vídeo, me parece un poco excesivo pero yo no soy juez de lo designios de dios.

Me ha recordado a las patéticas peleas de Bud Spencer y películas similares de la época mezclado con el cine mudo de principios del 1900, cogiéndole de la pechera y dándole mambo, con el toque de intriga cómica al final de despedida.


----------



## Wasi (16 Jul 2022)

Buena mano si señor


----------



## chocolate (16 Jul 2022)

Le llamaban Trinidad.


----------



## Basster (16 Jul 2022)

Lo acabo de ver en la playita, con el run run de las olas y casi alcanzo el nirvana.

¡¡¡BRAVOOO!!!


----------



## hastalosgueb original (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



Es lo que yo esperaba. Poco me parece...


----------



## |SNaKe| (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



A ese ya no le hace falta calefacción


----------



## Snowball (16 Jul 2022)

Este video me suena haberlo visto hace bastante tiempo 

Aún así, eso le pasa por jugar a mosca con la persona equivocada


----------



## das kind (16 Jul 2022)

Lo suyo habría sido culminar la tarea lanzándolo fuera del bus, pero buen trabajo del conductor.


----------



## Snowball (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



Bueno le suelta una buena de despedida


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso me llama la atención... cualquier puñetazo de los que suelta el conductor, si te pilla bien te puede dejar moñeco y el tipo le suelta 14 y el niñorata aun anda.... me llamó la atención, la verdad...



a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental. 

Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...

- el conductor de tener reflejos habría esquivado el golpe o se habría protegido con el brazo. 
- lo que no puede ser aplaudido es semejante somanta de ostias que podría matar a cualquiera.

El chaval con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental ( imaginen que es su hijo con asperger y llega a casa con la cara destrozada )


----------



## Yomimo (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



Esa sí es una vacuna efectiva.


----------



## Snowball (16 Jul 2022)

incursor dijo:


> Se puede apreciar que es un video fake, por* que en las peliculas, personas de 50 kilos le dan puñetazos a otros de 100 y los dejan tirados.*
> A ver cuando la gente se da cuenta, un puñetazo dado por alguien que te supera en peso, es demoledor.



Mucho peor es las escenas al revés. Tios de 100kg pegando hostias a mujeras de 50kg y estas siguen de pie emponderadas


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (16 Jul 2022)

Este video es una magnífica metáfora de como tendría que ser el mundo


----------



## Tanchus (16 Jul 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> Le llamaban Trinidad.



Entonces el otro es To vago
(vale ya me callo)


----------



## Baltasar G thang (16 Jul 2022)

why does she slap!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental.
> 
> Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...
> 
> ...



Si lo tiene estoy seguro que esa mano de ostias ha sido mucho mas efectiva que 10 años de psicoterapia.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Jul 2022)

De haber llevado chaleco antibalas como AynRandiano o Ataraxio, el autobusero no se hubiera visto obligado a apalizar a ese pobre chaval


----------



## Pajirri (16 Jul 2022)

incursor dijo:


> Se puede apreciar que es un video fake, por que en las peliculas, personas de 50 kilos le dan puñetazos a otros de 100 y los dejan tirados.
> A ver cuando la gente se da cuenta, un puñetazo dado por alguien que te supera en peso, es demoledor.



no es un video fake, es x panchilandia, ya tiene años, pero es bueno... nunca te metas con un tio que te dobla en grosor de brazos... el jovenzuelo es un esclenke sin musculos.. no me jodas... parece que le da 2 hostias al conductor, pero para este son 2 galletas solamente..
y luego le cae la del pulpo.
me recuerda al dominicano que le da de hostias y tira al suelo a 2 pacopolicias en Madrid.
a ver si encuentro el video.


----------



## zirick (16 Jul 2022)

Nutrición total


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

Creo que se me llenó el estómago para el resto del día viendo el vídeo.

Debería ser de obligado visionado en las escuelas.


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El chaval con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental ( imaginen que es su hijo con asperger y llega a casa con la cara destrozada )



Pues ya sabes de donde viene la ancestral expresión de "te quito la tontería a hostias".


----------



## Morototeo (16 Jul 2022)

ahi teneis a un lagnoso.. con dos cojones


----------



## Marco Porcio (16 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



Trullo al conductor, indemnización a infraser de mínimo 3.000 euros, paguita del estado y piso free, pérdida de trabajo indirecta, y violencia de género si a LA juez le apetece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Pues ya sabes de donde viene la ancestral expresión de "te quito la tontería a hostias".



Claro que tú eres un ser de luz que nunca te has encarado con nadie...
Ni has robado nunca en supermercado ...ni has causado ningún daño a otras personas que no lo merecían


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si lo tiene estoy seguro que esa mano de ostias ha sido mucho mas efectiva que 10 años de psicoterapia.



Prevalece evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro mayor .
la violencia siempre engendra violencia.

Lógicamente esa paliza no va a quedar así.

Si es un menor con problemas mentales el padre denunciará al conductor se meterá en graves líos.


Si es un pandillero criminal esperarán un día que salga del autobús y lo mallarán a palos.

Incluso puede que lo maten y es hay donde reside el sentido de la ley del talión


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Claro que tú eres un ser de luz que nunca te has encarado con nadie...
> Ni has robado nunca en supermercado ...ni has causado ningún daño a otras personas que no lo merecían



No he dicho tal cosa.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

Viendo los brazos como jamones del autobusero, aunque no tenga fuerza solo por inercia eso tiene que hacer daño.
Yo le habría bajado arrastrando la cara por los escalones, pero bueno, qué se le va a hacer.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> De haber llevado chaleco antibalas como AynRandiano o Ataraxio, el autobusero no se hubiera visto obligado a apalizar a ese pobre chaval



Yo no necesito protegerme porque nada temo.
No envíen a sus hijos a clases de karate o de taekwondo porque no sirve para nada.

Enséñelos a calmar los ánimos de los monos locos.

Pero para eso primero tendrían que saber el concepto los padres , que tal como veo en este hilo no es así


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No he dicho tal cosa.



Asumes que si alguien te hubiese pillado en alguna de tus trastadas, te merecerías una paliza semejante


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> No he dicho tal cosa.












Regla de oro (ética) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental.
> 
> Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...
> 
> ...



Si tiene un problema mental, que vaya con acompañante. Y bueno, que puede tener un problema mental, del mismo modo que simplemente estar acostumbrado a hacer lo que le pasa por los huevos, hasta que de repente pilla a la persona equivocada.
Sin más datos, lo único que se ve, sin excusas, ni leches, es a un cuerpoescombro que se encara con el conductor de un autobus y le da 3 puñetazos de los que luego se arrepiente mucho.


----------



## Felson (16 Jul 2022)

El de despedida ha sido el más "cariñoso".


----------



## lonchagordista (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


> esa lluvia de hostias lo ha dejado mojado durante un mes por lo menos,
> no tendrá cojones de pegar a nadie la próxima vez.
> 
> De tanto meterse con otros con el amparo del grupito de trisómicos pandilleros, se veía empoderado y le ha caído la tormenta del año, y sin chubasquero! venga, a a disfrutar.



El problema es que erróneamente crees que ha aprendido a no pegar con las hostias. Lo que ha aprendido es: A la proxima en vez de darle 3 hostias como el pedo de un marica le dará 3 furgazos que lo dejarán seco. 

Chalequito Aynrandiano manda...


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental.
> 
> Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...
> 
> ...



No lo intente justificar...

Si tuviera Asperger y ese comportamiento psicótico es normal que, de cuando en vez, llegue a su casa así...

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Me encanta la parte final donde se va a ir y el señor le dice OYE, CHAVAL, ESPERA QUE TE DEJAS ESTO booooooooooooooooom y se lleva el último


----------



## vlaanderen2017 (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> y es ahí cuando surgió el OJO POR OJO / DIENTE POR DIENTE
> 
> 
> Lo que hay en la ley del Talión es un cierto principio de proporcionalidad entre el delito cometido y la pena impuesta por ello. *La palabra “Talión” proviene de la raíz latina talis-tale, que significa ‘semejante’ o ‘igual’*. Propone que un mal acto debe ser contestado con otro mal acto de la misma estirpe.
> ...




Te pongo un ejemplo,si tú matases a un hijo mío ,¿Cuál sería la pena impuesta ? 
Matar al tuyo para que sientas lo mismo que yo ?
Porque si te mato a ti ,la pena no es semejante ,ni de lejos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Prevalece evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro mayor .
> la violencia siempre engendra violencia.
> 
> Lógicamente esa paliza no va a quedar así.
> ...



De momento se ha comido una mano de ostias legendaria muy bien merecida, y lo que venga después Dios dirá.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Tanchus dijo:


> Pues probablemente tengas razón y o está mal de la cabeza o simplemente es alguien incapaz de gestionar la frustración y que salta a las primeras de cambio, porque a alguien que esté bien de la cabeza no se le ocurre soltarle un puñetazo a alguien con tanta desproporción entre su físico y el de él. En cualquier caso y tal y como dices, ha aprendido esa lección, no por las buenas, pero tampoco por las peores.



Creo que ninguno de los dos supo gestionar su frustración, mi crítica es severa también con el conductor porque sería raro que el chaval no hubiese acabado con un traumatismo craneal importante después de los 14 puñetazos en la cabeza recibidos por el bestia del conductor. Un solo puñetazo de ese oso al chaval ya equivale a las 3 "caricias" que le dio el chaval a él previamente.

Además se ensaña y al principio va aumentando progresivamente la fuerza de los puñetazos, soltando toda su rabia acumulada como puto autobusero quemado durante meses o quizás años, contra un chaval que pesa la tercera parte que él. Deberían condenarlo severamente e incluso retirarlo del puesto. Al chaval deben condenarlo también por supuesto, en su justa medida.

Habría que ver quién tenía razón al principio, pero casi me atrevo a aventurar que posiblemente el conductor se dirigió al chaval de forma borde y prepotente, como suele ocurrir bastantes veces con los cincuentones quemados cuando tratan con un joven.

Los conductores de autobús urbano concretamente suelen estar un tanto desequilibrados, en mi ciudad la empresa les puso un psicólogo hace años por la cantidad de quejas recibidas de los usuarios por su trato prepotente y déspota, caídas de gente mayor por arrancar bruscamente antes de que hayan podido sentarse o agarrarse a una barra y encima burlarse de ellos, etc.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (16 Jul 2022)

BR000000TAL


----------



## Turbocalbo (16 Jul 2022)

Molienda a pal0s didáctica, despues de esto a el chaval se le habrá quedado mal cuerpo por haber dado el primer golpe.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

Maquiavelo siempre tuvo la razón:

*Si una lesión tiene que ser hecha a un hombre, debería ser tan severa que su venganza no necesite ser temida.*


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (16 Jul 2022)

El conductor golpea sin piedad Sin compasión , que maravilla de hombre


----------



## Maestro Panda (16 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



Y ni siquiera un juez. Hace un tiempo en un caso parecido un gipollas diciendo por este firo que eran niños, aunque ya tenían 17 años y que iba a denunciar los comentarios.


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Fra Diavolo (16 Jul 2022)

El conductor ha aguantado dos directos al mentón......casi nada.


----------



## Hermericus (16 Jul 2022)

Se ha ido caliente.


----------



## ekOz (16 Jul 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El conductor ha aguantado dos directos al mentón......casi nada.



Pero si le ha hecho cosquillas al conductor, no tiene potencia, mira el otro cuando se levanta, como le explica rápido el movimiento para zurrar como se debe.


----------



## sekhet (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



Si, pero después le da alguna más de propina. 
Lo relajado que se ha bajado el chaval ... Mano de santo


----------



## Covaleda (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Asumes que si alguien te hubiese pillado en alguna de tus trastadas, te merecerías una paliza semejante



Esa conclusión -falsa- es la tuya.
Haz el favor de no tergiversar mis palabras.


----------



## Teofrasto (16 Jul 2022)

Excelente correctivo


----------



## Karlb (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Soy forero (16 Jul 2022)

Si en España todos hiciéramos lo mismo pronto se acabaría la tontería con la chusma


----------



## Karlb (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Asumes que si alguien te hubiese pillado en alguna de tus trastadas, te merecerías una paliza semejante



¿Pero qué trastadas? A ver si vamos a comparar un hurto en el Carrefour con pegarle de hostias a un conductor de autobús.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (16 Jul 2022)

Todos los que tienen origen tercermundistas son SUBHUMANOS, y el brazos de alambre tiene la piel marrón, como buen ser inferior, el conductor no le tenía que haber pegado, sino MATADO.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y ha tenido la consideración de bajarlo y no tirarlo de una patada.
> 
> Que hubiera sido lo suyo....



ha habido elegancia
luego le ha agarrao y le ha metido una dosis de recuerdo.


----------



## Guaguei (16 Jul 2022)

solo se ha fijado en la edad, y no ha mirado lo mas importante siempre, el peso


----------



## mendeley (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Creo que ninguno de los dos supo gestionar su frustración, mi crítica es severa también con el conductor porque sería raro que el chaval no hubiese acabado con un traumatismo craneal importante después de los 14 puñetazos en la cabeza recibidos por el bestia del conductor. Un solo puñetazo de ese oso al chaval ya equivale a las 3 "caricias" que le dio el chaval a él previamente.
> 
> Además se ensaña y al principio va aumentando progresivamente la fuerza de los puñetazos, soltando toda su rabia acumulada como puto autobusero quemado durante meses o quizás años, contra un chaval que pesa la tercera parte que él. Deberían condenarlo severamente e incluso retirarlo del puesto. Al chaval deben condenarlo también por supuesto, en su justa medida.
> 
> ...



Ya. 

Ya tenemos aquí a a putita de los agudos "¡¡¡eh, eh, eh!!!".


----------



## Panko21 (16 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso me llama la atención... cualquier puñetazo de los que suelta el conductor, si te pilla bien te puede dejar moñeco y el tipo le suelta 14 y el niñorata aun anda.... me llamó la atención, la verdad...



Sale suave, como un estera bien paleada.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> solo se ha fijado en la edad, y no ha mirado lo mas importante siempre, el peso



el peso no siempre gana
los gordos no estan fuertes.
y recuerda que la cabeza no tiene musculos para amortiguar golpes.



lo que si tiene que ver es la masa osea.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> ¿Pero qué trastadas? A ver si vamos a comparar un hurto en el Carrefour con pegarle de hostias a un conductor de autobús.




Se encuentran dos criminales en la cárcel y uno le dice al otro :

- " yo he robado mucho en mi vida pero nunca le hice daño a nadie " 

y el otro le contesta :

- " pues yo he matado a muchas personas pero nunca robé nada "


----------



## manottas (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> asi le cura la enfermedad mental a base de buenas ostias.



Todas las hostias que no le dieron sus padres de pequeño las ha recibido ahora ......


----------



## Stafanos de Mixtura (16 Jul 2022)

La última, la del recuerdo jeje.


----------



## fachacine (16 Jul 2022)

Cualquier progre o podemita piojoso que vea el video, repito, CUALQUIER PROGRE, os dirá que la respuesta del conductor es desproporcionada y que es propio de un conductor de extrema derecha etc etc, lo cual sólo demuestra que todos esos piojosos progres se merecen la misma somanta de palos.


----------



## Karlb (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se encuentran dos criminales en la cárcel y uno le dice al otro :
> 
> - " yo he robado mucho en mi vida pero nunca le hice daño a nadie "
> 
> ...



Muy bien, pero sigue sin ser comparable.


----------



## ganado (16 Jul 2022)

Si soy el dueño de la empresa le hago fijo.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Jul 2022)

En mi pueblo, a eso se le llama una mano de ostias. También "Mano de Santo".


----------



## Cuenta cuento (16 Jul 2022)

Debería localizarlo y ponerle un par de multas.


----------



## FernandoGTR (16 Jul 2022)

Joder y acabo de comer. Con esto he engordado 5 kilos mínimo y nutrido hasta mañana. Eso si que son hostias, así había que tratar a esa gentuza (da igual si es moro, latino, español, etc), en el único lenguaje que entienden.


----------



## Sputnik (16 Jul 2022)

Que racimo de buenas hostias, a la vieja usanza, educando y haciendole un hombre a base de guantazos. Si señor

Ese chaval deberia pedir perdon y sentir a la vez agradecimiento por haber recibido esa uncion a manotazos.


----------



## CANCERVERO (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



Interesante número. 3,14, pero le faltan más decimales.


----------



## porromtrumpero (16 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Cualquier progre o podemita piojoso que vea el video, repito, CUALQUIER PROGRE, os dirá que la respuesta del conductor es desproporcionada y que es propio de un conductor de extrema derecha etc etc, lo cual sólo demuestra que todos esos piojosos progres se merecen la misma somanta de palos.



Ya hay unos cuantos así en el hilo


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> De momento se ha comido una mano de ostias legendaria muy bien merecida, y lo que venga después Dios dirá.



Jajajaja como espectador acostumbrado a los videojuegos y las películas de acción está bien. 

Pero la vida real es como es . Prevalece evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro muchísimo mayor .

Lo que podría ser un pequeño moratón se puede convertir en perder el empleo o ir a la cárcel. 

Me recuerda a este caso también de impulso incontrolable que se ha jodido bien la vida por gilipollas . 









Un guardia civil retirado atropelló a Alejandro Valverde y se fugó


El hombre, de 69 años, discutió con los ciclistas a raíz de un adelantamiento sin respetar la distancia de seguridad




es.ara.cat


----------



## Derroition Man (16 Jul 2022)

Vaya pegada tiene el autobusero, ni Tyson.


----------



## Turbomax (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Creo que ninguno de los dos supo gestionar su frustración, mi crítica es severa también con el conductor porque sería raro que el chaval no hubiese acabado con un traumatismo craneal importante después de los 14 puñetazos en la cabeza recibidos por el bestia del conductor. Un solo puñetazo de ese oso al chaval ya equivale a las 3 "caricias" que le dio el chaval a él previamente.
> 
> Además se ensaña y al principio va aumentando progresivamente la fuerza de los puñetazos, soltando toda su rabia acumulada como puto autobusero quemado durante meses o quizás años, contra un chaval que pesa la tercera parte que él. Deberían condenarlo severamente e incluso retirarlo del puesto. Al chaval deben condenarlo también por supuesto, en su justa medida.
> 
> ...



Mirad el TONTO


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Jajajaja como espectador acostumbrado a los videojuegos y las películas de acción está bien.
> 
> Pero la vida real es como es . Prevalece evitar que un pequeño problema se convierta en otro muchísimo mayor .
> 
> ...



La vida real es que si estas currando y viene un mequetrefe a tocarte los huevos y ademas te aostia sin motivo, si tienes la capacidad física suficiente le inflas a ostias tu. Así de sencillo y fácil de comprender.

El ejemplo que me pone nada tiene que ver con el autobusero y el niñorrata.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Jul 2022)

¿tio mierda? vaya expresion etniana, ¿que eres, un GITANO?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Jul 2022)

Ha sido de los videos que mas me ha nutrido a mi tambien, se ve que no somos tan malos en burbuja, nos nutre por que empieza el hijo puta pensando que puede hacer lo que le sale de la polla y le cae luego la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Esa conclusión -falsa- es la tuya.
> Haz el favor de no tergiversar mis palabras.



¿ por qué tu puedes salir bien parado y otros no ?


----------



## porromtrumpero (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La vida real es que si estas currando y viene un mequetrefe a tocarte los huevos y ademas te aostia sin motivo, le inflas a ostias tu. Asi de sencillo y fácil de comprender.
> 
> El ejemplo que me pone nada tiene que ver con el autobusero y el niñorrata.



Ni puto caso, se ha quedado estrogenizado con el veganismo y se ha vuelto subnormal perdido

El día que le toque el moro de turno para multiculturizarlo va a poner el culo como un buen progre


----------



## Viviendo Digno (16 Jul 2022)

Al finalizar la paliza era no menos de 10 años más maduro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La vida real es que si estas currando y viene un mequetrefe a tocarte los huevos y ademas te aostia sin motivo, le inflas a ostias tu. Asi de sencillo y fácil de comprender.
> 
> El ejemplo que me pone nada tiene que ver con el autobusero y el niñorrata.



¿ cuántas veces habrías aostiado a los que te obligaron a usar mascarilla cuando sabías que era absurdo ? 

a saber cual fue el detonante .

La violencia nunca es forma de responder porque engendra violencia. El problema es que nunca sabes como acaba porque sale el mono loco que todos llevamos detro y un mal golpe puede dejar graves secuelas o matar . 

De hecho se extinguieron todas las especies de humanos excepto la nuestra cuando descubrieron que con un palo o una piedra podrían asesinar . 
Los gorilas siguen vivos porque no saben usar armas.


----------



## Rextor88 (16 Jul 2022)

Negrata o panchito de 60-70 kg. Conductor de autobús de 90-100 kg.

¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Romu (16 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Cualquier progre o podemita piojoso que vea el video, repito, CUALQUIER PROGRE, os dirá que la respuesta del conductor es desproporcionada y que es propio de un conductor de extrema derecha etc etc, lo cual sólo demuestra que todos esos piojosos progres se merecen la misma somanta de palos.



Cualquier progre te viene con el discurso buenista de que hablando se entiende la gente o frasecitas de violencia engendra violencia.... Y otras teorias q solo se creen ellos ...xq no lo han vivido en sus carnes

Que pasa q por ser conductor tiene q aguantar a un imbécil q encima le pega? 
Da igual si es un niñato, un demente o un borracho . ... Se llama respeto y si te agreden no puedes permanecer pasivo....


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

vlaanderen2017 dijo:


> Te pongo un ejemplo,si tú matases a un hijo mío ,¿Cuál sería la pena impuesta ?
> Matar al tuyo para que sientas lo mismo que yo ?
> Porque si te mato a ti ,la pena no es semejante ,ni de lejos.



SI ! 

Las penas EJEMPLARES lo que buscan es DISUADIR a la población . 

Al tener en mente que si me matas a mi hijo tu hijo será también asesinado... te lo pensarías dos veces.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Si tiene un problema mental, que vaya con acompañante. Y bueno, que puede tener un problema mental, del mismo modo que simplemente estar acostumbrado a hacer lo que le pasa por los huevos, hasta que de repente pilla a la persona equivocada.
> Sin más datos, lo único que se ve, sin excusas, ni leches, es a un cuerpoescombro que se encara con el conductor de un autobus y le da 3 puñetazos de los que luego se arrepiente mucho.



No entiendo que reprochéis que un chaval pegue una ostia por algún motivo y justifiquéis que se maten los rusos y los ucranianos sin conocerse de nada.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No entiendo que reprochéis que un chaval pegue una ostia por algún motivo y justifiquéis que se maten los rusos y los ucranianos sin conocerse de nada.



No entiendo que tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad, y no entiendo ese tipo de falacias en una persona a quien hasta el momento tenía como alguien capaz de debatir de un modo coherente.


----------



## f700b (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Se le ha quitado la chulería a golpes


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>




Lo que tienen que aguantar los autobuseros, no está escrito, no me extraña este tipo de reacciones.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.




Mal pagados estarán en los EEUU, y en empresas privadas aquí el España, en Barcelona TMB están de puta madre, llevándose en muchos casos más de 27.800 pavos al al año de salario base, cuidao.









Los conductores de bus de esta ciudad catalana lideran el ránking de los que más cobran


Los chóferes de esta localidad tienen un sueldo base de 27.827 euros, pero su salario medio asciende hasta los 40.800 euros




www.google.com


----------



## FilibustHero (16 Jul 2022)

El niñato está acostumbrado a que nunca nadie en su vida le he ha dicho ni mú. Le mete hostias a su madre y a los profesores. En su esquema mental no le cabe que alguien se las pueda devolver, símplemente no existe. Yo creo que todavía se está preguntando qué coño le ha ocurrido al conductor y el porqué le ha pegado.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ cuántas veces habrías aostiado a los que te obligaron a usar mascarilla cuando sabías que era absurdo ?
> 
> a saber cual fue el detonante .
> 
> ...



No tiene nada que ver.

Estas respondiendo de forma adecuada y justificada a violencia física ejercida de forma absurda e injustificada por parte de otro sujeto.

Probablemente este niñorrata está acostumbrado a pegar a su madre, sus abuelos y gente mayor, mas vieja y débil que el. Al ver añoso al autobusero pensó lo mismo y se llevó la mano de ostias de su vida, muy merecida y ganada a pulso por cierto.

Su forma de ver las cosas la comparte mucha población (puede que por pura cobardía) y la respeto, pero es por eso que la moronegrada y la escoria campa hoy dia a sus anchas. La autentica gentuza no entiende otro lenguaje que no sea el de un buen palizón.


----------



## Romu (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> SI !
> 
> Las penas EJEMPLARES lo que buscan es DISUADIR a la población .
> 
> Al tener en mente que si me matas a mi hijo tu hijo será también asesinado... te lo pensarías dos veces.



Precisamente porque la justicia no funciona y se está demostrando q el supuestamente débil se ha convertido en verdugo es lo q provoca q uno se tome la justicia de la mano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No entiendo que tiene que ver el tocino con la velocidad, y no entiendo ese tipo de falacias en una persona a quien hasta el momento tenía como alguien capaz de debatir de un modo coherente.



se trata de no tomarse la justicia por su mano . 

Ese acto de violencia es una acción más vieja que la propia humanidad . Al vídeo de los gorilas peleando me remito. 

Es inadmisible que el chaval golpee al conductor. Su acción violenta e impulsiva tiene su origen en la actitud del conductor que no supo prever ni calmar al mono loco. Tampoco supo esquivar el golpe. 

EL ARTE DEL TOREO consiste en chulearse cuando un animal enfurecido y que quiere matar al torero es burlado . 

Eso es lo que divierte a la gente : la destreza del toreo por esquivar al toro . No se trata de exponerse y dejarse destripar . Se trata de evitar que se produzca un desenlace violento .


----------



## Stelio Kontos (16 Jul 2022)

Moraleja: nunca encabrones a un remero, que bastante tiene ya con lo suyo.


----------



## Nigury (16 Jul 2022)

Si queréis contexto, basicamente esto ocurrió hace bastantes años en Taiwan, en un autobús de larga distancia.

Donde el pasajero, de apellido Yang, de 25 años, empezó a quejarse en voz alta de que se mareaba.

El conductor se detuvo un momento y preguntó si alguien se sentía mal y necesitaban un descanso. Como nadie respondió, incluyendo Yang, pues continuaron la ruta.

Una vez llegaron al destino, el pasajero en cuestión se enfrentó al conductor, diciéndole que hacia mal su trabajo y que no debería tener carnet de conducir, momento (y aquí es donde empieza el video) en el cual el conductor le dijo que porque no dijo nada cuando preguntó, y el pasajero le respondió con tres tortas y el resto pues lo que aparece en el video.

Como nota adicional, tras la investigación posterior, el pasajero fue condenado a pagar una compensación al conductor y realizar una disculpa publica.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA
LOS VIDEOJUEGOS 
LAS PELÍCULAS LLAMADAS DE ACCIÓN 
INCLUSO LOS DIBUJOS ANIMADOS 

Son simplemente formas de activar al animal violento que todos llevamos dentro.


----------



## B. Golani (16 Jul 2022)

iba a cenar pollo asado , pero veo que no , lo dejare pa mañana


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Precisamente porque la justicia no funciona y se está demostrando q el supuestamente débil se ha convertido en verdugo es lo q provoca q uno se tome la justicia de la mano.



sí que funciona. Donde no funcionaba era en Colombia por ejemplo hace unos años donde chavales sicarios por 4 dólares mataban a quien fuese sin que nadie hiciese nada. O actualmente en VENEZUELA o México y tantos otros países. 


*Se reducen los asesinatos en Venezuela*
*
Venezuela con 10.598 asesinatos en 2018, 4067 menos que en 2017*, es uno de los países con mayor tasa de homicidios intencionados del mundo. En Venezuela se llevan a cabo al menos 29 asesinatos cada día.

La *tasa de homicidios en Venezuela*, que se situó en 2018 en el 36,69 por cada cien mil habitantes, ha caído respecto a 2017, en el que fue del 49,88.











Venezuela - Homicidios Intencionados 2018


Venezuela con 10.598 asesinatos en 2018, 4067 menos que en 2017, es uno de los países con mayor tasa de homicidios intencionados del mundo.




datosmacro.expansion.com













Colombia - Homicidios Intencionados 2020


Colombia con 11.520 asesinatos en 2020, 560 menos que en 2019, ocupa el puesto 166, en cuanto a tasa de homicidios intencionados (o intencionales por cada cien mil habitantes) de los 176 que publicamos en Datosmacro.com.




datosmacro.expansion.com


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Lo que tienen que aguantar los autobuseros, no está escrito, no me extraña este tipo de reacciones.



Y lo que tienen que aguantar los usuarios también, como un conductor que me insultó porque le recriminé el no haber parado en la parada (marquesina) correspondiente habiendo podido hacerlo, sino que lo hizo bastantes metros más adelante donde le salió de los cojones, aprovechando un semáforo en rojo y sin orillarse, allí abrió las puertas el hdp.

Esto lo suelen hacer con bastante frecuencia, si es una persona mayor o con movilidad reducida no hubiese podido correr hasta allí para no perder el bus.

Era un gordaco pisapedales muy parecido al del vídeo, mi respuesta fue cagarme en sus antepasados y casi la tenemos, hizo ademán de salir del puesto de conducción pero al final se cortó. A mí no me hubiera pillado tan cerca de la puerta del autobús.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y lo que tienen que aguantar los usuarios también, como un conductor que me insultó porque le recriminé el no haber parado en la parada (marquesina) correspondiente habiendo podido hacerlo, sino que lo hizo bastantes metros más adelante donde le salió de los cojones, aprovechando un semáforo en rojo y sin orillarse, allí abrió las puertas el hdp.
> Si es una persona mayor o con movilidad reducida no hubiese podido correr hasta allí para no perder el bus.
> 
> Era un gordaco pisapedales muy parecido al del vídeo, mi respuesta fue cagarme en sus antepasados y casi la tenemos, hizo ademán de salir del puesto de conducción pero al final se cortó. A mí no me hubiera pillado tan cerca de la puerta del autobús.



de hecho si cortamos la parte del vídeo donde le chaval le pega al conductor y solo viésemos la tremenda paliza ...

todo el mundo pensaría que al gordaco habría que quemarlo vivo.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se trata de no tomarse la justicia por su mano .
> 
> Ese acto de violencia es una acción más vieja que la propia humanidad . Al vídeo de los gorilas peleando me remito.
> 
> ...



Sin ver más del vídeo, no se sabe de donde viene el inicio. Igual el niñato no quería pagar. Igual el autobusero era un borde.
Me da lo mismo, la verdad.

En el momento en que sueltas la mano, debes estar dispuesto a que el otro también lo haga. Con tu actitud paternalista, intentando disculpar a un cuerpoescombro violento, poco bien haces. Ha hecho mucho más por su educación el autobusero, el cual aparecerá en su memoria cada vez que quiera volver a ponerse agresivo.

Y me da igual lo de Rusia, lo del toreo, y todo. *Si golpeas, inicias una pelea*. *Si no vas a ser capaz de acabarla, mala suerte para ti*. Aquí no se habla de geopolítica, de tradiciones de la tauromaquia, de videojuegos o de dibujos animados.

Como extra, a mi modo de ver, el conductor se ha quedado corto. La única manera de que no te intente apuñalar por la espalda es dejarlo completamente inconsciente. Anda que no hay muertos por pensar que se ha acabado una pelea y les meten una navaja por el costado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Sin ver más del vídeo, no se sabe de donde viene el inicio. Igual el niñato no quería pagar. Igual el autobusero era un borde.
> Me da lo mismo, la verdad.
> 
> En el momento en que sueltas la mano, debes estar dispuesto a que el otro también lo haga. Con tu actitud paternalista, intentando disculpar a un cuerpoescombro violento, poco bien haces. Ha hecho mucho más por su educación el autobusero, el cual aparecerá en su memoria cada vez que quiera volver a ponerse agresivo.
> ...




¿ tú eres venezolano o gitano . no ?


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## jota1971 (16 Jul 2022)

DIOS QUE GRANDE.....yo quiero ser como este conductor.....es mi idolo....un hombre como Dios manda...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA GUERRA DE UCRANIA
> LOS VIDEOJUEGOS
> LAS PELÍCULAS LLAMADAS DE ACCIÓN
> INCLUSO LOS DIBUJOS ANIMADOS
> ...



Tal vez el que ha visto muchos videojuegos y dibujos ha sido el niñorrata psicopata aostiado. Pensaba que dar de ostias a un currante que puede ser su biego es como cuando robas un coche en el GTA San Andreas.

No hay mejor dosis de realidad en ocasiones que una buena mano de ostias bien dada y a tiempo. Bien suave lo ha bajado del autobus.


----------



## PedrelGuape (16 Jul 2022)

Nigury dijo:


> Si queréis contexto, basicamente esto ocurrió hace bastantes años en Taiwan, en un autobús de larga distancia.
> 
> Donde el pasajero, de apellido Yang, de 25 años, empezó a quejarse en voz alta de que se mareaba.
> 
> ...



Años de ventaja.


----------



## Cangodrila83 (16 Jul 2022)

Y ha sido piadoso...la dos primeras,ni las ves venir...es normal! Pero a la que ha tomado conciencia, más que del peligro,de la falta de educación...sí la.vida.te da clavos, conviértete en martillo!


----------



## DarkNight (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>




Cahuen Dios. Estamos ante una obra maestra de video. El chofer barrigudo le enseña COMO DAR puñetazos al MANGINA Milenial que se ha pasado años jugando al Call of Duty online, pero no tiene ni puta idea de pegar "galletas". Ni técnica ni potencia ni nada. El chofer las recibe como si fueran cachetes.

Vaya somanta de hostias el chofer. Qué joya de video

Luego hay subnormales en este foro que dicen que el joven apaliza a los viejos. Cuando yo con 45 he dado palizas terribles a tíos de 29. Otra mentira más que queda ENTERRADA


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental.
> Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...
> - el conductor de tener reflejos habría esquivado el golpe o se habría protegido con el brazo.
> - lo que no puede ser aplaudido es semejante somanta de ostias que podría matar a cualquiera.
> El chaval con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental ( imaginen que es su hijo con asperger y llega a casa con la cara destrozada )



¿Donde te criaste?, ¿En disneilandia?
Voy por partes
- el conductor *de tener reflejos habría esquivado el golpe* o se habría protegido con el brazo.
Porque es bruce Lee disfrazado de autobusero, el agresor está depié y el conductor sentado, una ventaja enorme además de pegar primero
- lo que no puede ser aplaudido es semejante somanta de ostias que podría matar a cualquiera. 
Pocas peleas has visto, cualquier portero de discoteca de los 80/90 veia somantas mas fuertes cada semana, y algunos a los 5 minutos volvian a por más, y no moría nadie. Mira un poco de boxeo, hay combates a 12 asaltos con más de 100 golpes y los que reparten las galletas no son precisamente cincuentones barrigudos.
El chaval *con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental* (* imaginen que es su hijo* con asperger y llega a casa con la cara destrozada )
Ya estamos recurriendo al *"argumento emocional" *razoname por que tiene un problema mental ya que has afirmado:* "con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental" *y porque eso le da derecho a hacer lo que le de la gana sin consecuencias.
Con respeto al lacrimógeno ejemplo del hijo con asperger y la cara destrozada, te recuerdo que no hace muchos años si la respuesta del hijo fuese "le metí 2 ostias al conductor del autobus mientras estaba trabajando" el energumeno en cuestión se llebaba otro tanto con el cinto del padre.

El autobusero actuó como un buen cristiano:
*Apocalipsis 18:6 *
Tornadle a dar como ella os ha dado, y pagadle al doble según sus obras; en el cáliz que ella os dio a beber, dadle a beber doblado.​


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Era un gordaco *pisapedales*




Llamar pisapedales a un conductor de bus urbano es la monda.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ tú eres venezolano o gitano . no ?



¿Por qué? ¿Porque no entro en tu juego paternalista de hablar de animalitos e irte por los cerros de Úbeda con falacias, a ver si cuelan?. No, me temo que no, y es curioso ese racismo. He conocido venezolanos que eran bellísimas personas. 

Si golpeas, inicias una pelea. Si no sabes salir de ella bien parado, es tu problema. Para la siguiente te lo pensarás dos veces.
Todo lo demás, excusas.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> pero vamos a ver coño que estas tan tranquilo y viene un mequetrefe mediaostia a darte de ostias a traición sin venir a cuento.
> 
> ¿que se supone que debía hacer el autobusero? ¿dejarse aostiar por un mierda como ese mientras chilla "te voy a denunciar" o algo asi?
> 
> creo que confudiís la velocidad con el tocino.



Partiendo de que falta información en el vídeo para saber lo que ocurrió exactamente, es muy probable que el chaval se merecera otras tres hostias bien dadas... pero no 14. Creo que el gorila se ensaña un poco más de la cuenta, descarga con él mucha frustración atrasada.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Y lo que tienen que aguantar los usuarios también, como un conductor que me insultó porque le recriminé el no haber parado en la parada (marquesina) correspondiente habiendo podido hacerlo, sino que lo hizo bastantes metros más adelante donde le salió de los cojones, aprovechando un semáforo en rojo y sin orillarse, allí abrió las puertas el hdp.
> 
> Esto lo suelen hacer con bastante frecuencia, si es una persona mayor o con movilidad reducida no hubiese podido correr hasta allí para no perder el bus.
> 
> Era un gordaco pisapedales muy parecido al del vídeo, mi respuesta fue cagarme en sus antepasados y casi la tenemos, hizo ademán de salir del puesto de conducción pero al final se cortó. A mí no me hubiera pillado tan cerca de la puerta del autobús.



Bueno, en este foro siempre tenemos que ir a extremos basándonos en experiencias personales, como siempre, a mi también alguna vez hasta me han ignorado de noche en paradas con poca luz, y no le han recogido, o me han respuesto malhumorados, pero nunca me han agredido... pero eso no quita que aguanten mucha mierda, quizá por eso algunos acaban avinagrados y hechos unos cascarrabias de tomo y lomo y luego lo pagan con otros.

Me ha gustado tú definición del típico autobusero paco "gordaco pisapedales", hay mucho así, es muy atinada y evocadora.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


>



Vieja langosta estupida recibe su combo Karma-Darwin por parte de un currelas.

Mas nvtrición.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Vieja langosta estupida recibe su combo Karma-Darwin por parte de un currelas.
> 
> Mas nvtrición.




Brotalísimo, para enmarcar.


----------



## astur_burbuja (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.




Hacerle morder bordillo, manda


----------



## Cangodrila83 (16 Jul 2022)

Es un honor su thanks Sr Billy un ilustre de burbuja, gracias siempre!


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Bueno, en este foro siempre tenemos que ir a extremos basándonos en experiencias personales, como siempre, a mi también alguna vez hasta me han ignorado de noche en paradas con poca luz, y no le han recogido, o me han respuesto malhumorados, pero nunca me han agredido... pero eso no quita que aguanten mucha mierda, quizá por eso algunos acaban avinagrados y hechos unos cascarrabias de tomo y lomo y luego lo pagan con otros.
> 
> Me ha gustado tú definición del típico autobusero paco "gordaco pisapedales", hay mucho así, es muy atinada y evocadora.



Cada uno cuenta la feria según le ha ido en ella. En muchísimas profesiones hay que aguantar mucha mierda, pero lo de los autobuseros urbanos es digno de estudio. Ni siquiera los camioneros ni los furgoneteros, que también tienen lo suyo, me parece que están tan amargados como los autobuseros.


----------



## ComTrololo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El chaval con toda seguridad tiene algún problema mental ( imaginen que es su hijo con asperger y llega a casa con la cara destrozada )



Eres un crack, con un video sin audio y con solo el contexto de devolucion de ostias, ya puedes saber “con toda seguridad” que tiene un problema mental.

Yo veo que el autobusero es discapacitado, es lento de pensamientos y seguro que tiene un deficit de atencion al no poder ver las ostias venir. 

La teoria del ying y yang, dar ostias, recibir ostias, equilibrio o karma, como prefieras.


----------



## entrance33 (16 Jul 2022)

Este tipo de vídeos son la VIDA


----------



## Romu (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí que funciona. Donde no funcionaba era en Colombia por ejemplo hace unos años donde chavales sicarios por 4 dólares mataban a quien fuese sin que nadie hiciese nada. O actualmente en VENEZUELA o México y tantos otros países.
> 
> 
> *Se reducen los asesinatos en Venezuela*
> ...



Espero q nuestro país no pase a modo supervivencia aunque nuestros políticos nos están llevando a esa dirección. 

Cuando estemos en ese modo comprobarás q tu verborrea no sirve de nada.... Las palabras se las lleva el viento y lo q cuenta es la ACCIÓN. 
El respeto te lo ganas con hechos no con palabras y veo q a ti te va mucho el bla, bla, bla


----------



## Culozilla (16 Jul 2022)

Educación express.


----------



## mullban (16 Jul 2022)

Entro, veo el vídeo y procedo a dar mi valoración:


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> ¿Por qué? ¿Porque no entro en tu juego paternalista de hablar de animalitos e irte por los cerros de Úbeda con falacias, a ver si cuelan?. No, me temo que no, y es curioso ese racismo. He conocido venezolanos que eran bellísimas personas.
> 
> Si golpeas, inicias una pelea. Si no sabes salir de ella bien parado, es tu problema. Para la siguiente te lo pensarás dos veces.
> Todo lo demás, excusas.



pues no hombre no ! 

Precisamente para que la gente no se tome la justicia por su mano existen los jueces - los abogados - los policías y una enorme red de instituciones que cuestan un pastón para ejercer esa labor. 

Estaría bueno entonces ! 

Alguien te da un pequeño golpe en el coche y sacas el cuchillo de la guantera y lo degüellas .


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (16 Jul 2022)

Excelente vídeo y excelente pole


----------



## Rojelio Medio (16 Jul 2022)

La mejor es la ultima que le da, ya fuera del bus. La dosis de recuerdo


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿Donde te criaste?, ¿En disneilandia?
> Voy por partes
> - el conductor *de tener reflejos habría esquivado el golpe* o se habría protegido con el brazo.
> Porque es bruce Lee disfrazado de autobusero, el agresor está depié y el conductor sentado, una ventaja enorme además de pegar primero
> ...




El conductor agredido y además grabado por las cámaras - de ser una persona normal y no un loco furibundo - habría denunciado el hecho y la justicia le habría indemnizado recurriendo al dinero de los padres del menor o metiéndolo en la cárcel .

El tremendo abuso y desproporcionada paliza que pudo haberlo matado lo lógico es que tuviese como consecuencia su despido porque una persona tan agresiva no puede estar en ese puesto que tiene que lidiar con todo tipo de gente. Además de que la justicia castigará su acto violento. 

INSISTO que habría que ver que hace que el chaval reaccione de esa forma igualmente delictiva y que debe ser castigada.

Por otra parte ESA PALIZA NO QUEDA AHÍ ¿ ESTÁIS TONTOS O QUÉ ? 

El chaval, si es un pandillero, contará su versión a sus amigos cuando lo vean con toda la cara destrozada y haber perdido la visión de un ojo e irán por el gordo del autobús. 

A partir de ese día no volverá a dormir tranquilo porque sabe que más pronto que tarde recibirá un navajazo por la espalda que lo matará.


----------



## bullish consensus (16 Jul 2022)

Toda una vida de represión, aguantando arrogantes, soberbios, charos, chortinas q ni le miran, chulos de barrio, putas, miradas de desprecio, basura y orines en el suelo, y de repente pasa esto y..... estalla. No lo planeo así pero ...
Fucking kill this motherfucker Bill, this is your Moment!


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> La mejor es la ultima que le da, ya fuera del bus. La dosis de recuerdo



y además la definitiva por la forma de las piernas del mequetrefe tirado en el suelo.

Lo deja durmiendo.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no hombre no !
> 
> Precisamente para que la gente no se tome la justicia por su mano existen los jueces - los abogados - los policías y una enorme red de instituciones que cuestan un pastón para ejercer esa labor.
> 
> ...



Vuelves a irte con ejemplos exagerados y que nada tienen que ver.
Yo entiendo que quien me da un golpe en el coche por accidente, es un ser humano, y los accidentes ocurren. Me agarraría un cabreo de cojones, pero entendería que también puede pasarme a mi.
De igual modo, si alguien se empotra contra mi coche cuando voy con mi hija porque estaba haciendo el cretino, más le vale arrancar y salir por piernas en el tiempo que tarde en comprobar que mi hija esté bien y salir a matarlo a palos. Si voy sin mi hija tendría menos tiempo, todo sea dicho de paso.

El contexto importa.

Sea como sea, ahora mismo tienes un montón de agresiones y violaciones que quedan sin justicia. Porque para ti estoy seguro de que todo tiene respuesta judicial, pero lo cierto es que no. ¿Y entonces, qué? ¿Agachar la cabeza?.
No lo veo.

Me repito más que el ajo: Quien inicia una pelea, tiene que apechugar con ella. Si sale mal parado, mala suerte.


----------



## El pernales (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



Es lo que tiene pillar la oferta. Pague 3 y llévese 14


----------



## DarkNight (16 Jul 2022)

Choritino Pizpireto dijo:


>



Patada, fuera del bus y le tira el bolso a la perra. Otra obra maestra. Todo esto a un museo de ARTE, joder. Al Gugenheim, y no las mierdas que exhiben


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Tal vez el que ha visto muchos videojuegos y dibujos ha sido el niñorrata psicopata aostiado. Pensaba que dar de ostias a un currante que puede ser su biego es como cuando robas un coche en el GTA San Andreas.
> 
> No hay mejor dosis de realidad en ocasiones que una buena mano de ostias bien dada y a tiempo. Bien suave lo ha bajado del autobus.



Estoy seguro que debajo de ese disfraz de psicópata que a veces incluso es divertido, se oculta un profesional que sabe lidiar con gente desquiciada y con la que tratas a diario. 

Seguro que sabes lo importante que son las palabras adecuadas . La magia que se produce en la mente de una persona descontrolada cuando le das una solución . 

Los enfados del mono loco es porque la situación que se presenta es contraria a sus intereses . Lo que hay que hacer es desviar su mente primitiva focalizada en el ataque a una resolución pacífica. 

ejemplo : Estás en Urgencias y un paciente que lleva dos horas esperando se queja de que han colado a alguien que acaba de llegar .

Tú si le contestas : -" es que es mi primo y lo cuelo porque me da la gana " se monta un cristo ! 

pero si le dices : 

" es que este chico tiene cáncer terminal y necesita la dosis de calmantes ... enseguida le atiendo. disculpe ! 

pues todo arreglado ¿ no ? 

( da igual que sea tu primo o tenga cáncer - lo que importa es como has desviado la mente del enfadado )


----------



## DarkNight (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>




Yo lo pondría tranquilamente en el TOP 10 de los mejores videos que se han enseñado en Burbuja


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Cada uno cuenta la feria según le ha ido en ella. En muchísimas profesiones hay que aguantar mucha mierda, pero lo de los autobuseros urbanos es digno de estudio. Ni siquiera los camioneros ni los furgoneteros, que también tienen lo suyo, me parece que están tan amargados como los autobuseros.



Ser autobusero es peor que ser camarero, es como ser una puta que tiene que tragar con todo, y los que recorren líneas con paradas en barrios chungos de delincuencia y droga, madre mía, esos si que tienen que pasarlas putas, trabajar con miedo.


----------



## elpesetilla (16 Jul 2022)

Pues no es para tanto

El tirillas es un adolescente que tiene poco sentido comun , propio de la edad y de que será seguramente algo tonto y el lechon es un tio con un cuello de toro, gordo y con unos brazos de animal y encima le mete ostias a full

eso si, el flaco no se mete con nadie mas en su vida


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Vuelves a irte con ejemplos exagerados y que nada tienen que ver.
> Yo entiendo que quien me da un golpe en el coche por accidente, es un ser humano, y los accidentes ocurren. Me agarraría un cabreo de cojones, pero entendería que también puede pasarme a mi.
> De igual modo, si alguien se empotra contra mi coche cuando voy con mi hija porque estaba haciendo el cretino, más le vale arrancar y salir por piernas en el tiempo que tarde en comprobar que mi hija esté bien y salir a matarlo a palos. Si voy sin mi hija tendría menos tiempo, todo sea dicho de paso.
> 
> ...



pues cuida esas conjeturas que te pueden joder la vida ! 

Replantea tus principios


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


> Pues no es para tanto
> 
> El tirillas es un adolescente que tiene poco sentido comun , propio de la edad y de que será seguramente algo tonto y el lechon es un tio con un cuello de toro, gordo y con unos brazos de animal y encima le mete ostias a full
> 
> eso si, el flaco no se mete con nadie mas en su vida



el flaco lo primero que hará cuando se recupere es meterle un navajazo por la espalda al gordo cabrón


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Os contaré una anecdota real de cuando era residente:

_"Cirujano fuerte como el vinagre atiende a unos etnianos en urgencias. Los etnianos no contentos con el trato intentan darle de ostias entre tres, como las mariconas que son, encerrándolo en la consulta. El cirujano deja ko a dos de un par de tremendísimos ostiones hasta tal punto que a uno de los etnianos le tienen que reconstruir la parte orbitaria del maxilar superior con una placa de titanio en el mismo hospital donde curraba el ciruja . El tercer tano sale corriendo como una rata"_​
¿Que le pasó al cirujano después? NADA

@ATARAXIO


----------



## elpesetilla (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> el flaco lo primero que hará cuando se recupere es meterle un navajazo por la espalda al gordo cabrón



si no se queda ha quedado mas tonto de lo que estaba seguro jajaja

molan mas los videos del gordo que se mete con el tirillas y el que recibe es el fuerte/gordo

el flaco estaba sentenciado ante semejante bola de grasa y con la mala ostia q tienen los autobuseros


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Romu dijo:


> Espero q nuestro país no pase a modo supervivencia aunque nuestros políticos nos están llevando a esa dirección.
> 
> Cuando estemos en ese modo comprobarás q tu verborrea no sirve de nada.... Las palabras se las lleva el viento y lo q cuenta es la ACCIÓN.
> El respeto te lo ganas con hechos no con palabras y veo q a ti te va mucho el bla, bla, bla



veo muchos valientes que se encarcelaron en sus casas durante meses y llevaban mascarilla hasta en la ducha . 

A ver si tanto gallito es sólo de verborrea . 

EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA CONSISTE EN VENCER SIN LUCHAR 

( General Sun Tzu hace 2.500 años )


----------



## ironpipo (16 Jul 2022)

Un buena ostia a tiempo arregla muchas cosas. 
Lo mismo ese jovenzuelo aostiado es el futuro Nobel de ciencias que arreglará la economía mundial. Hoy a aprendido a base de bien que por cada acción, hay una reacción igual y opuesta


----------



## Reivakuum (16 Jul 2022)

En españa el conductor seria encarcelado y el moromierda llovido de mamadas y asesoria juridica más paguita de integracion


----------



## Turbocalbo (16 Jul 2022)

.





La de anécdotas que tendrá este simpático autobusero para contar...


----------



## Bud_Spencer (16 Jul 2022)

Me ha nutrido para dos días


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> En españa el conductor seria encarcelado y el moromierda llovido de mamadas y asesoria juridica más paguita de integracion



Eso si el conductor no alega un defecto en la visión permanente o cualquier otra cosa que le impida su trabajo habitual (aunque sea mentira) a consecuencia de los golpes recibidos o simplemente que se tire medio año de baja.

En el ultimo caso al moromierda le toca soltar el sueldo bruto de esos 6 meses y si no tiene pasta, a la puta carcel a poner el culo.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ser autobusero es peor que ser camarero, es como ser una puta que tiene que tragar con todo, y los que recorren líneas con paradas en barrios chungos de delincuencia y droga, madre mía, esos si que tienen que pasarlas putas, trabajar con miedo.



A mí antes no me parecía tan mala profesión la de autobusero, cualquier tendero o camarero está expuesto también a que entre alguien chungo en su local y se la líe.

Y si el autobusero da hostias como las que pega éste tampoco tiene por qué trabajar con miedo en ningún barrio chungo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> A mí antes no me parecía tan mala profesión la de autobusero, cualquier tendero o camarero *está expuesto también a que entre alguien chungo en su local y se la líe.*
> 
> Y si el autobusero da hostias como las que pega éste tampoco tiene por qué trabajar con miedo en ningún barrio chungo.



Cualquier persona que trabaje cara al publico sin seguridad publica o privada está expuesto a eso.


----------



## manottas (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Os contaré una anecdota real de cuando era residente:
> 
> _"Cirujano fuerte como el vinagre atiende a unos etnianos en urgencias. Los etnianos no contentos con el trato intentan darle de ostias entre tres, como las mariconas que son, encerrándolo en la consulta. El cirujano deja ko a dos de un par de tremendísimos ostiones hasta tal punto que a uno de los etnianos le tienen que reconstruir la parte orbitaria del maxilar superior con una placa de titanio en el mismo hospital donde curraba el ciruja . El tercer tano sale corriendo como una rata"_​
> ¿Que le pasó al cirujano después? NADA
> ...



Los medicos y personal sanitario son considerados agentes de la autoridad por el Codigo Penal, ponerle la mano encima a alguno es buscarse bastantes problemas.


----------



## ironpipo (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Os contaré una anecdota real de cuando era residente:
> 
> _"Cirujano fuerte como el vinagre atiende a unos etnianos en urgencias. Los etnianos no contentos con el trato intentan darle de ostias en la consulta entre tres encerrandolo en la consulta. El cirujano deja ko a dos de un par de tremendísimos ostiones hasta tal punto que a uno de los etnianos le tienen que reconstruir la parte orbitaria del maxilar superior con una placa de titanio. El tercer tano sale corriendo"_​
> ¿Que le pasó al cirujano después? NADA
> ...



La mejor defensa es un buen ataque doc, sobre todo contra seres de luz (etinanos, moronegros, sudacas) si te ven medio flojo y dispuesto al diálogo, se vienen arriba y te comen, mientras que si de primeras, a la primera falta eres tu el que ataca, ya se les pasa la tontería. En estos tiempos y rodeados de chusma tal como estamos, hay que ir preparados para cargarse en San Dios y soltar dos guantazos a la primera de cambio. Ya habrá tiempo de dialogar en los juzgados.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

manottas dijo:


> Los medicos y personal sanitario son considerados agentes de la autoridad por el Codigo Penal, ponerle la mano encima a alguno es buscarse bastantes problemas.



Eso es de poco tiempo a esta parte. Cuando ocurrió lo del cirujano no había entrado en vigor esa ley.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Asumes que si alguien te hubiese pillado en alguna de tus trastadas, te merecerías una paliza semejante



A
Hay que ser gilipollas para llamar trastada a eso ,según tu el conductor se tenía que haber bajado los pantalones y dejar que el niñato le abriera el ojete


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125161
> 
> La de anécdotas que tendrá este simpático autobusero para contar...









jajaja y es que realmente son una figura poderosa. 

Recuerdo en una huelga de pilotos de avión que argumentaban que en sus manos está la vida de mucha gente ( cuando realmente hace todo el trabajo el piloto automático ) .

Un chófer de autobús sí que tiene una responsabilidad enorme y lo saben aunque la gente no lo advierta.


----------



## NPCpremiun (16 Jul 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> .
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125161
> 
> La de anécdotas que tendrá este simpático autobusero para contar...



Se le ve más maduro que al del video.


ATARAXIO dijo:


> el flaco lo primero que hará cuando se recupere es meterle un navajazo por la espalda al gordo cabrón



luego el gordo le quitará la navaja y . . . en el mundo real los tirillas no tienen huevos de ir a por los que se defienden, no digamos wsi además son mas fuertes que ellos. A ti que tanto te gustan los animales sabrás que el lobo nunca va a por el cordero más fuerte sino a por el más devil.


----------



## Turbocalbo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajaja y es que realmente son una figura poderosa.
> 
> Recuerdo en una huelga de pilotos de avión que argumentaban que en sus manos está la vida de mucha gente ( cuando realmente hace todo el trabajo el piloto automático ) .
> 
> Un chófer de autobús sí que tiene una responsabilidad enorme y lo saben aunque la gente no lo advierta.



Estoy de acuerdo, un puesto de responsabilidad que no se valora lo suficiente. 
A mi me parece una de las profesiones mas sufridas y respetables que puedes encontrarte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Y así debería ser siempre. Hay gente que solo entiende el lenguaje de los palos.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues cuida esas conjeturas que te pueden joder la vida !
> 
> Replantea tus principios



Mis principios son míos, y fuertes, gracias por el interés.
Yo no inicio peleas e intento esquivarlas, como llevo haciendo más de 20 años. Pero te aseguro que, quien me meta en una, me apaleará, o se arrepentirá. Ahí no hay más.

Por lo que a mi respecta, cada cual que aplique su prisma. Si corres una vez, te pegarás toda la vida corriendo. Si te defiendes "a medias" a la siguiente vez te pueden hasta matar porque te van a dar lo del día, y lo del anterior.
La única solución es que el que inicia tenga miedo de provocarte.

Por cierto, Margaret Thatcher no era conocida como "La dama de plumas", precisamente.


----------



## Switch_46 (16 Jul 2022)

Dios es sencillamente HERMOSO!! Ver cómo la experiencia pone en su sitio a infamia.


----------



## Seagrams (16 Jul 2022)

Jajjajaja

Acabó como Bustamante el niño rata


----------



## Kartoffeln (16 Jul 2022)

Nombre de Usuario: dijo:


> Contados. El agresor propina 3 (tres) golpes, el agredido 14 (catorce).



3,14 es inicio del numero pi

Casualidad? No lo creo.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (16 Jul 2022)

Tres veces que veo el video, que maravilla como arrea el conductor , que manera que destreza, es que da gusto ver como reparte


----------



## Nationwww (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorrata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.



¿Está vd. de vacaciones Don Billy...?...Se le ve muy activo por el foro...jajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Mis principios son míos, y fuertes, gracias por el interés.
> Yo no inicio peleas e intento esquivarlas, como llevo haciendo más de 20 años. Pero te aseguro que, quien me meta en una, me apaleará, o se arrepentirá. Ahí no hay más.
> 
> Por lo que a mi respecta, cada cual que aplique su prisma. Si corres una vez, te pegarás toda la vida corriendo. Si te defiendes "a medias" a la siguiente vez te pueden hasta matar porque te van a dar lo del día, y lo del anterior.
> ...



Thacher lo copió de Gandhi y este lo copió de Buda que a su ver recopiló la sabiduría ancestral porque es siempre la misma. 

Sólo hay dos tipos de personas : los sabios y los no sabios. 

Efectivamente tratando con animales se conoce mejor el comportamiento humano porque es el mismo . 

Los animales llamados salvajes viven su vida apacible en su ecosistema hasta que son capturados. En ese momento están convencidos de que los van a matar ( y no se equivocan ) . Es casi imposible ganarse la confianza de un animal que ha vivido libre . Es como suponer que un soldado de Asad puede estar tranquilo en un calabozo del estado islámico. 

Sin embargo es posible acercarse a los animales que viven libres si no representas ninguna amenaza . 

En el arte de convencer a los animales que no les vas a hacer daño, reside el truco para que no te ataquen , puesto que la violencia nace del miedo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Turbocalbo dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, un puesto de responsabilidad que no se valora lo suficiente.
> A mi me parece una de las profesiones mas sufridas y respetables que puedes encontrarte.



Sin duda ! 
Ya tiene que ser vocacional para dedicar la vida a algo así .


----------



## XRL (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorrata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.



tu eras médico no? supongo que estaréis igual de quemados 

que es peor tratar con variedad de gente o aguantar compañeros?

yo nunca he trabajado cara al público,solo con compañeros y si no molestan bien pero si molestan pufff


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

XRL dijo:


> tu eras médico no? supongo que estaréis igual de quemados
> 
> que es peor tratar con variedad de gente o aguantar compañeros?
> 
> yo nunca he trabajado cara al público,solo con compañeros y si no molestan bien pero si molestan pufff



Totalmente de acuerdo con usted 

Algunos "compañeros" en mi caso han sido mucho peor que el peor lumpen con el que he tratado.

Lo bueno de tenerlos cerca es poder machacarles despues sin que sepan por donde les ha venido la ostia. Lo malo es no poder agredirles fisicamente de forma directa.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (16 Jul 2022)

Me ha encantado el recital de percusión.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no hombre no !
> 
> Precisamente para que la gente no se tome *la justicia* por su mano existen *los jueces - los abogados - los policías y una enorme red de instituciones que cuestan un pastón para ejercer esa labor.*
> 
> ...



estas siendo ironico ?


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Creo que ninguno de los dos supo gestionar su frustración, mi crítica es severa también con el conductor porque sería raro que el chaval no hubiese acabado con un traumatismo craneal importante después de los 14 puñetazos en la cabeza recibidos por el bestia del conductor. *Un solo puñetazo de ese oso al chaval ya equivale a las 3 "caricias" que le dio el chaval a él previamente.*
> 
> Además se ensaña y al principio va aumentando progresivamente la fuerza de los puñetazos, soltando toda su rabia acumulada como puto autobusero quemado durante meses o quizás años, contra un chaval que pesa la tercera parte que él. Deberían condenarlo severamente e incluso retirarlo del puesto. Al chaval deben condenarlo también por supuesto, en su justa medida.
> 
> ...



no hay proporcionalidad
cuando se desata la violencia

uno jamas debe lanzar la primera piedra
pero debe asegurarse de lanzar la ultima( aunque lo hubiera matado) nos hubiera hecho un favor.

ese niñato aprendio una leccion.
depende de el recordarla.



hombres asi mantienen la civilizacion
gilipollas que cuestionan la proporcionalidad desde el sofa. no.
y eso va para JUECES.
que no aplican justicia
sino la ley de psicopatas y corruptos.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (16 Jul 2022)

Se me han puesto los cojones como pomelos de ver el autobusero como un gorila enfurecido.jojojojojojo


----------



## Chortina Premium (16 Jul 2022)

Se ha ido calentito el niñato chuloputas, y el último ostiazo de recuerdo, ja, ja, ja...


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> Este pobre idiota tiene pinta de estar desequilibrado.
> Una pena que haya tenido que aprender a base de palos, pero la vida es así. Probablemente le ha librado de problemas con gente mucho mas peligrosa. El conductor no tiene culpa de nada, porque no es adivino para conocer la probable condición de enfermo mental del agresor, y una vez que _se cruzan los cables_ es difícil volver a la normalidad. Eso lo sabe cualquiera que haya pasado por situaciones tensas.



Desequilibrado los cojones, hay niñatos así a punta pala en cualquier gran ciudad y te los encuentras en todos lados, es lumpen juvenil sin aguante a la frustración y muy violentos.

El único que tiene una enfermedad mental aquí eres tú, progre.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> A mí antes no me parecía tan mala profesión la de autobusero, cualquier tendero o camarero está expuesto también a que entre alguien chungo en su local y se la líe.
> 
> Y si el autobusero da hostias como las que pega éste tampoco tiene por qué trabajar con miedo en ningún barrio chungo.




Sí, te puede entrar cualquier hijo de puta chalado o asesino, lo mismo que en una ambulatorio o hospital... pero, en esos sitios hay personal de seguridad, puede poner mamparas, hay derecho de admisión... pero en el autobús, eso es más complicado.

Recuerdo un caso, que ví hace años por TV, en un documental pacomierda de estos tipo "Documentos TV" o "Informe semanal", de un autobusero al que le tuvieron que poner a un Policía Nacional de paisano haciéndole escolta, por que hacía una ruta que pasaba por un "supermercado de la droga" de esos, y consiguieron un policía despues de no se cuantos apuñalamientos, robos y agresiones, tanto a chóferes como a otros usuarios.

Es a decir, se te colará un hijo de puta en el bar, lo echarás como puedas, pero en el autobús te entrará cada día, y tú no podrás hacer nada, por que es un "servicio público"... y no puedes cortarles el acceso, sin orden judicial, sin que lo haga la policía, etc, por que esa hez tiene "derechos", aunque sepas al 150% que la va a líar.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> No es tan mayor.
> 
> Tendrá cuarenta y muchos cincuenta y pocos.



El error de muchos jóvenes es pensar que un tío de entre 40-50 es un viejo sin fuerza y no saben que a esas edades no solo conservas la fuerza si no que encima sueles tener más peso y bastante más mala hostia que cuando eras joven con lo que el listillo se puede llevar una desagradable sorpresa.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1124884
> 
> 
> El poder del lado oscuro de la fuerza.
> ...



Un poco excesivo? Joder macho qué te suelten a ti tres puñetazos en la boca despues de estar todo el puto día llevando un autobús a ver cómo te lo tomas.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> el peso no siempre gana
> los gordos no estan fuertes.
> y recuerda que la cabeza no tiene musculos para amortiguar golpes.
> 
> ...



Lo que tienes que ver de un tío es la espalda, si la tiene ancha es fuerte.


----------



## eloy_85 (16 Jul 2022)

deja de acariciarle porque tiene la mano reventada, si no aún sigue


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Jul 2022)

Bien hecho, después de noquearlo lo tendría que haber metido debajo del autobus y pasarle varias veces por encima.


----------



## Skywalker22 (16 Jul 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> El niñato le da tres puñetazos y el conductor le devuelve CATORCE CAÑONAZOS en toda la cara. Ese idiota no va a a levantar la mano a nadie más en su puta vida.



Si hubiera pasado en España, al autobusero lo hubieran empurado por delito de odio, mínimo.


----------



## Mission (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



      

Así había que darle a unos cuantos gilipollas aquí, bravo por el conductor.


----------



## Ace Tone (16 Jul 2022)

Turbomax dijo:


> Mirad el TONTO



Mírate tú en el espejo y lo verás.


----------



## Dayrubis (16 Jul 2022)

ME ENCANTA, ME NUTRE..JUSTICIA POÉTICA


----------



## Lord Vader (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Desequilibrado los cojones, hay niñatos así a punta pala en cualquier gran ciudad y te los encuentras en todos lados, es lumpen juvenil sin aguante a la frustración y muy violentos.
> 
> El único que tiene una enfermedad mental aquí eres tú, progre.


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que tienes que ver de un tío es la espalda, si la tiene ancha es fuerte.



estructura osea.  
la estructura osea es todo


----------



## Falnesatar (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Un poco excesivo? Joder macho qué te suelten a ti tres puñetazos en la boca despues de estar todo el puto día llevando un autobús a ver cómo te lo tomas.



Pues seguramente bastante mal me lo tomaría por eso no entro a juzgar si está bien o mal, simplemente me resulta algo excesivo observándolo en frío y desde fuera.

Igualmente poco importa lo que opine, el tío fue por lana y salió trasquilado.


----------



## Blackmoon (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Se llama "Educar"


----------



## eLatunero (16 Jul 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que tienes que ver de un tío es la espalda, si la tiene ancha es fuerte.



Me lo apunto


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Creo que ninguno de los dos supo gestionar su frustración, mi crítica es severa también con el conductor porque sería raro que el chaval no hubiese acabado con un traumatismo craneal importante después de los 14 puñetazos en la cabeza recibidos por el bestia del conductor. Un solo puñetazo de ese oso al chaval ya equivale a las 3 "caricias" que le dio el chaval a él previamente.
> 
> Además se ensaña y al principio va aumentando progresivamente la fuerza de los puñetazos, soltando toda su rabia acumulada como puto autobusero quemado durante meses o quizás años, contra un chaval que pesa la tercera parte que él. Deberían condenarlo severamente e incluso retirarlo del puesto. Al chaval deben condenarlo también por supuesto, en su justa medida.
> 
> ...



Eres tonto hasta almorzar y después todo el día.


----------



## kdjdw (16 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Este vídeo debe batir todos los records de zanks, sacad todos los multis a pasear que se lo merece.


----------



## morethanafeeling (16 Jul 2022)

Yo lo que no entiendo es que pueda haber gente que viva tan fuera de la realidad. Debe ser por la sobreprotección de hoy día en que a los niños no se les puede ni mirar mal y por eso llegan a adolescentes rebeldes perdidos. En nuestros tiempos una bofetada a tiempo te salvaba de cosas peores en el futuro.

¿A quien se le ocurre pegarle a un tío que te dobla en peso y fuerza? Se puede entender si tienes una pandilla detrás cubriéndote las espaldas como sucede la mayoría de veces con estos niñatos que van de valientes, pero lo hace solo el loco ¿qué pensaba que iba a pasar?


----------



## Sergey Vodka (16 Jul 2022)

Instant Karma


----------



## Vctrlnz (16 Jul 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es que pueda haber gente que viva tan fuera de la realidad. Debe ser por la sobreprotección de hoy día en que a los niños no se les puede ni mirar mal y por eso llegan a adolescentes rebeldes perdidos. En nuestros tiempos una bofetada a tiempo te salvaba de cosas peores en el futuro.
> 
> ¿A quien se le ocurre pegarle a un tío que te dobla en peso y fuerza? Se puede entender si tienes una pandilla detrás cubriéndote las espaldas como sucede la mayoría de veces con estos niñatos que van de valientes, pero lo hace solo el loco ¿qué pensaba que iba a pasar?



No sólo le pega a alguien más pesado sino que pega a traicion a alguien que tiene una gran responsabilidad y del que dependen la vida y la salud de los viajeros.
Como decía uno por ahí, después de la última hostia debería haberlo metido bajo el autobús y pasarle las ruedas varias veces por encima


----------



## remerus (16 Jul 2022)

Le ha repartido pero de lo lindo, esto es nutricion con suplemento vitaminico.


----------



## Turbomax (16 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Mírate tú en el espejo y lo verás.



Te ha faltado decir “en mi rebota y en tu culo explota “

Es pedirte demasiado


----------



## Critikalspanish (16 Jul 2022)

El último shot es brutal.
Mis dieces a ese veterano.


----------



## lagartiniano (16 Jul 2022)

Gracias por el aporte, te hace sentir bien ver estas cosas


----------



## klingsor (16 Jul 2022)

Buenos istacazos, Udán lo aprueba.

Pena de no hacerle algo permanente.

K.


----------



## amigos895 (16 Jul 2022)

Este vídeo me suena que lo vi hará 2-3 años, es brutal  en aquel entonces no me imaginaba el gustazo de imaginarme de que el que recibe las hostias sea un asqueroso que trabaja en los medios de manipulación


----------



## Furymundo (16 Jul 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Pues seguramente bastante mal me lo tomaría por eso no entro a juzgar si está bien o mal, simplemente me resulta algo excesivo observándolo en frío y desde fuera.
> 
> Igualmente poco importa lo que opine, el tío fue por lana y salió trasquilado.



no hay nada excesivo
excesivo es lo que ha hecho el niñato.


----------



## corolaria (16 Jul 2022)

Ése tío, antes de conductor, fue repartidor. Y de los buenos.


----------



## SoloLeo (16 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Thacher lo copió de Gandhi y este lo copió de Buda que a su ver recopiló la sabiduría ancestral porque es siempre la misma.
> 
> Sólo hay dos tipos de personas : los sabios y los no sabios.
> 
> ...



No hay ningún problema en aplicar lo que dice esa frase a mi filosofía vital. Sigue siendo la misma.
El que tú quieras verlo como algo pacifista es tu interpretación basada - supongo - en los autores de la cita. Pero las palabras, cuando son tan genéricas, no tienen valor ético por si mismas. Un dictador podría decir esa misma frase y seguir teniendo sentido.

En cualquier caso, no voy a seguir dándole vueltas una y otra vez a lo mismo. Si tú crees que cuando viene un desharrapado a darte de tortas siempre es posible esquivar las peleas, allá tú. No siempre se puede, o no siempre se puede sin poner el culo en el proceso. Y ten por cuenta que si hoy agachas la cabeza, mañana será peor. Siempre lo es.
Como añadido, si crees que en mitad de una pelea es posible - o deseable siquiera - buscar "la proporcionalidad", allá tú también.

Otros no somos así y en ese aspecto (Y probablemente muchos otros) tenemos posturas irreconciliables.


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (16 Jul 2022)

El ultimo puño antes de bajarlo del bus... Ha sido el protagonista.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (16 Jul 2022)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Eso me llama la atención... cualquier puñetazo de los que suelta el conductor, si te pilla bien te puede dejar moñeco y el tipo le suelta 14 y el niñorata aun anda.... me llamó la atención, la verdad...



Parece que a cada mandoble, en vez de aturdirse, despertaba a una nueva realidad nunca experimentada. Le ha espabilado vamos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> estas siendo ironico ?



El ser humano al ser descendiente de los monos es una especie extremadamente irascible y desproporcionado en sus ataques. 

Como ejemplo las llamadas guerras que es un suicidio colectivo desde principio de los tiempos . Al ser humano le enloquece la violencia . Entra en una espiral de descontrol en la que pierde la sensatez y ya no le importan las graves consecuencias de sus acciones. 

La fascinación de los adolescentes por pasarse horas y horas en los videojuegos delata que en la mente está el instinto de matar y huir . 
Nuestra especie sobrevive gracias a las hembras . Los machos se mataban entre sí en los ataques tribales . Las lanzas y las flechas no eran para matar animales sino para matar enemigos. 

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y calmar los ánimos siempre furibundos de los machos ofreciéndole sexo. 
No es casualidad que en las guerras actuales sigan violando a las mujeres cuando asaltan una ciudad. 

La mayoría de los muchos rubios y rubias que viven en Galicia son descendientes de vikingos que violaban a las mujeres de las aldeas que asaltaban .



Los chimpancés machos adultos se consideran el animal más peligroso para tratar con ellos en cautividad . Mucho más que los leones y los tigres que son fácilmente controlables y temerosos de la jerarquía. 



Los chimpancés en los zoos nunca están en contacto directo con las personas por lo peligrosos que son . Si se enfadan no hay quien los pare. 

¿ por qué no se han extinguido y sin embargo sí se han extinguido las más de 10 especies de humanos que han existido y ya no están ? 
porque no saben usar palos y piedras para matar. 

Su capacidad para matar es limitada con otros congéneres puesto que también pueden recibir un mordisco o ser golpeados y eso en la selva puede ser una infección mortal y por lo tanto sus constantes trifulcas más o menos las controlan .









La Guerra de los cuatro años: así fue el peor conflicto conocido entre chimpancés


Si le preguntan a la célebre primatóloga Jane Goodall por los peores años de su vida, muy probablemente se referirá al período comprendido entre 1974 y 1978, que




www.lavanguardia.com













Guerra de los chimpancés de Gombe - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No hay ningún problema en aplicar lo que dice esa frase a mi filosofía vital. Sigue siendo la misma.
> El que tú quieras verlo como algo pacifista es tu interpretación basada - supongo - en los autores de la cita. Pero las palabras, cuando son tan genéricas, no tienen valor ético por si mismas. Un dictador podría decir esa misma frase y seguir teniendo sentido.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no voy a seguir dándole vueltas una y otra vez a lo mismo. Si tú crees que cuando viene un desharrapado a darte de tortas siempre es posible esquivar las peleas, allá tú. No siempre se puede, o no siempre se puede sin poner el culo en el proceso. Y ten por cuenta que si hoy agachas la cabeza, mañana será peor. Siempre lo es.
> ...



El haber tratado con todo tipo de animales desde niño me ha enseñado a entender como funcionan las dinámicas de la espiral de violencia y los enfados. 

De hecho yo nunca jamás he tenido un problema en mi vida de ese tipo y no creas que soy una persona fácil de mangonear. 

He tenido graves discusiones y desenlaces que acaban en enemistad pero nunca he usado la violencia porque lo más importante que hay que saber en la vida es SABER PARAR . 

( sirve para todo . No sólo en las discusiones sino a la hora de comer - beber - drogarse - ponerse al sol - los videojuegos y otros vicios como trabajar ...) 


UNA DISCUSIÓN NUNCA SE GANA .


----------



## estroboscopico (16 Jul 2022)

Otro que quería que le echasen a dormir.


----------



## alas97 (16 Jul 2022)

hay unas cuantas que se las propina con el antebrazo, los entendidos comprenderán acerca del tío mandarría.


----------



## porromtrumpero (16 Jul 2022)

El video es para verlo en bucle, es hipnótico


----------



## Juanchufri (16 Jul 2022)

La hostia extra del final es lo mejor "anda pírate de aquí gilipollas que al final te vas a ir cojeando", además bien encuadrado y que se grabe bien grabado.


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (16 Jul 2022)

Brutal somanta de hostiazos, ese tardará tiempo en ponerse chulo con nadie.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (16 Jul 2022)

Putos moronegros, deberían ir atados dentro de una jaula al fondo del autobús, o ni siquiera dejarles subir al transporte público.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



Puto vegano progre vs devorador de chuletones.
Qué podía salir mal?


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



Ya, pero las hostias no se las quita nadie.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El ser humano al ser descendiente de los monos es una especie extremadamente irascible y desproporcionado en sus ataques.
> 
> Como ejemplo las llamadas guerras que es un suicidio colectivo desde principio de los tiempos . Al ser humano le enloquece la violencia . Entra en una espiral de descontrol en la que pierde la sensatez y ya no le importan las graves consecuencias de sus acciones.
> 
> ...



lo de los rubios en galicia
suena a mito. 
fake.
mito nacionalista
por querer parecerse lo que NO SON.

yo solo digo que los jueces policias y demas mierda
NO ESTAN AHI PARA HACER JUSTICIA

y VIOLENCIA es la mejor forma de suprimir VIOLENCIA
siempre es asi. 
hasta que se aprende a no usarla de primeras.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

El problema es que hace eso en España y al chófer le echaban fijo, aparte de caerle una multa. Y me da un coraje de la ostia, porque llego a ser yo y le doy la misma manta de palos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (17 Jul 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Putos moronegros, deberían ir atados dentro de una jaula al fondo del autobús, o ni siquiera dejarles subir al transporte público.



No les hacían viajar al fondo del autobús por nada, no...


----------



## Julc (17 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España un juez diría que q partir de la 5ª deja de ser una medida proporcionada, que es alevosía, y condenaría al conductor obligándole a indemnizar al chaval.



En España, dirían que la integridad física del conductor no corre peligro en ningún momento debido a la diferencia de tamaño y peso.
Por lo que ni la primera hostia estaría justificada.


----------



## ShellShock (17 Jul 2022)

Le da pocas para mi gusto. Además en esa posición tampoco hacen demasiado daño porque sólo puede hacer cadena cinética de cintura para arriba como es debido. Yo le hubiese dado bastantes más después de sacarlo fuera. Para dejarle sin dientes y con dentadura postiza el resto de su vida, como recordatorio de que hay que tener respeto por la gente mayor que uno o que está ganándose el pan.


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El haber tratado con todo tipo de animales desde niño me ha enseñado a entender como funcionan las dinámicas de la espiral de violencia y los enfados.
> 
> De hecho yo nunca jamás he tenido un problema en mi vida de ese tipo y no creas que soy una persona fácil de mangonear.
> 
> ...



Por lo que dices nunca te has encontrado con un berraco que simplemente tiene ganas de darle de palos a alguien.
Los hay. A patadas. Con esa gente no sirve de nada hablar. Ellos lo que quieren es pegarte de tortas, o pelea.
Y no digo nada de cuando van en pandilla.

Todo el mundo es muy pacífico, hasta que se encuentra con algún becerro de estos que digo. Y se distinguen muy rápido además: Son los que cuando empiezas a hablar ya te están pegando de tortas. Sí, esos, no el cani blandengue que solo quiere lucirse delante de la zagala de turno. Hablo de los otros.

Buena suerte si alguno te pilla por banda. Recuerda entonces eso de tratar con animales, las citas de Buda y la proporcionalidad.


----------



## Plasta (17 Jul 2022)

Este duerme hoy de lado y sin toser..


----------



## Plasta (17 Jul 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> Es un gran final, con el grado de intriga justo. Parece que lo baja y le deja marchar, pero entonces casi se le oye pensar al conductor: "venga, una más de regalo por si no ha captado el mensaje".



Creo que lo ha captado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Por lo que dices nunca te has encontrado con un berraco que simplemente tiene ganas de darle de palos a alguien.
> Los hay. A patadas. Con esa gente no sirve de nada hablar. Ellos lo que quieren es pegarte de tortas, o pelea.
> Y no digo nada de cuando van en pandilla.
> 
> ...



Si que me los he encontrado. 

No tengo ningún problema en parecer un cobarde a ojos de un subnormal con tal de evitar llevar unas hostias. 
La venganza ya vendrá después si el calentón y el problema persiste .


----------



## arc1776 (17 Jul 2022)

Minimo Cardenal.


----------



## Ballenero37 (17 Jul 2022)

RuiKi84 dijo:


> Además le agarra del brazo para no matarlo al caer al suelo, el conductor sabe lo que hace.



Porque no sera el primero al que ha tenido que ostiar.
Buenos mecos le mete.
Me encanta cuando el malote sale trasquilao.


----------



## estupeharto (17 Jul 2022)

Qué calladito baja las escaleras


----------



## Ballenero37 (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si que me los he encontrado.
> 
> No tengo ningún problema en parecer un cobarde a ojos de un subnormal con tal de evitar llevar unas hostias.
> La venganza ya vendrá después si el calentón y el problema persiste .



Por desgracia eso va en aumento, cada dia es mas facil que ocurra.


----------



## El octavo pasajero (17 Jul 2022)

Le a espabilao toda la cabeza


----------



## Vctrlnz (17 Jul 2022)

chemarin dijo:


> El primer tonto a ignorados de la mañana.



El primero de hoy eres tú, proruso rojo de mierda hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## ueee3 (17 Jul 2022)

Me recuerda a un superhéroe de manga... Multiple punch man.


----------



## Chortina Premium (17 Jul 2022)

Ja, ja, ja.,... no paro de verlo, al final lo baja con delicadeza y cuidado  y le suelta la última de recuerdo  el autobusero le daba las ostias con impulso y con todo el peso del cuerpo, ha sido brutal, no sé ni como no lo ha matao


----------



## Akira. (17 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Es la fuerza infinita que da estar hasta los mismísimos cojones de aguantar basura humana a diario durante años a cambio de un misero sueldo, cosa que ese niñorrata marrónido que no ha trabajado en su puta vida ni siquiera es capaz de imaginar.
> 
> Espero que le haya dejado en coma a base de golpes. Yo le hubiese matado a ostias.



Lo triste del vídeo es que aun se mantiene en pie.


----------



## elnota (17 Jul 2022)

Pobre mano! tendrá que cogerse la baja.


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Si que me los he encontrado.
> 
> No tengo ningún problema en parecer un cobarde a ojos de un subnormal con tal de evitar llevar unas hostias.
> La venganza ya vendrá después si el calentón y el problema persiste .



No me parece la solución correcta pero la sinceridad de reconocerlo se agradece.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No me parece la solución correcta pero la sinceridad de reconocerlo se agradece.



Hay dos formas de ganar una pelea :

- siendo mucho mejor combatiente que el otro y tienes el peligro de matarlo y acabar en la cárcel el resto de la vida 

- evitando la pelea a través de los mismos trucos mentales que se usan para tratar con los animales .


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay dos formas de ganar una pelea :
> 
> - siendo mucho mejor combatiente que el otro y tienes el peligro de matarlo y acabar en la cárcel el resto de la vida
> 
> - evitando la pelea a través de los mismos trucos mentales que se usan para tratar con los animales .



Oye, cada cual... Mi experiencia es que si corres una vez, te pegas la vida corriendo.
Si es una ciudad, pues bueno, mucha gente, poco probable que te lo encuentres de nuevo. Si es algo más pequeño, esquivar esa pelea te acaba de convertir en el futuro chivo expiatorio.

Las cosas así se zanjan de una. Ya digo, es como yo lo veo. Si me dan de palos, me los dan, pero una cosa sí se, y es que el otro también se llevará lo suyo. Es muy poco probable que vuelva a por más si sabe que puede pillar en el proceso.
Si lo que ve es que achantas, mañana te puede venir a por más casi con seguridad.
De paso, psicológicamente tiene que ser demoledor tener que estar todo el tiempo achantando.

Pero ya digo, cada cual. La última pelea "completa" que tuve fue hace 20 años. Dejé a uno en el suelo que no podía ni moverse, y el otro (Eran dos) me dio de palos a mi, aunque tuvo la deferencia de esperar a que dejara de pegarle a su colega. Conservo un diente roto que uso de recordatorio, pero te aseguro que volví a encontrármelos, nos reconocimos, y ni se acercaron.

Prefiero ese diente roto, a tener que lidiar con ellos desde entonces.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> a mi lo que me llama la atención es la ferocidad de los burbujos que desvela cierto trastorno mental.
> 
> Sin duda que el chaval atacante actúa mal . Pero...
> 
> ...



Es una alegoria de la vida.

El conductor es el probre remero.. que hace su tarea, come le mierda que le toca estoicamente.

El chaval es el estado que no para de tocarle los cojones al pobre remero sacandole mas.

Hasta que el remero explota y se viene la revolucion....


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Oye, cada cual... Mi experiencia es que si corres una vez, te pegas la vida corriendo.
> Si es una ciudad, pues bueno, mucha gente, poco probable que te lo encuentres de nuevo. Si es algo más pequeño, esquivar esa pelea te acaba de convertir en el futuro chivo expiatorio.
> 
> Las cosas así se zanjan de una. Ya digo, es como yo lo veo. Si me dan de palos, me los dan, pero una cosa sí se, y es que el otro también se llevará lo suyo. Es muy poco probable que vuelva a por más si sabe que puede pillar en el proceso.
> ...



¿ te has planteado si tus conjeturas son correctas ?

¿ has llegado muy lejos en la vida ? ¿ has creado una bonita familia o tienes una gran empresa ? 

¿ quienes son tus referentes en sabiduría y como vivir este breve espacio que es la vida ? 

¿ has leído muchos libros de filosofía ? ¿ los has escrito ? o es que sólo actúas por instinto animal ? 

¿ eres feliz ?


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ te has planteado si tus conjeturas son correctas ?
> 
> ¿ has llegado muy lejos en la vida ? ¿ has creado una bonita familia o tienes una gran empresa ?
> 
> ...



Si mis conjeturas son correctas para todos o no, no lo se. Lo son para mi, y con eso me es suficiente.
He recorrido kilómetros, he creado una familia y soy feliz la mayor parte del tiempo.
En cuanto a "referentes", mi vida hasta los 22 años, es algo mío y no pienso compartirlo en un foro. 
Esos son mis pilares, y sobre ellos edifiqué mi temperamento. Ortega y Gasset decía algo al respecto.

En todo caso, no te hagas el inocente. Puede que mis valores te sean extraños, pero el instinto animal no permite escribir en un foro de un modo correcto y hasta florido en ocasiones, consiguiendo no faltarle al respeto a quien lleva varios comentarios haciendo insinuaciones veladas sobre mi carácter animalesco por no correr delante de los peligros en vez de hacerles frente como un hombre.

Ya que preguntas algo tan privado, tengo una duda desde hace tiempo contigo: ¿Tienes hijos?. 
Mira, a mi me basta con una pregunta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jul 2022)

Akira. dijo:


> Lo triste del vídeo es que aun se mantiene en pie.



La que le mete fuera del autobus lo termina tumbando. 

Debe ser porque tiene mas espacio para desarrollar toda la fuerza de la ostia.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Si mis conjeturas son correctas para todos o no, no lo se. Lo son para mi, y con eso me es suficiente.
> He recorrido kilómetros, he creado una familia y soy feliz la mayor parte del tiempo.
> En cuanto a "referentes", mi vida hasta los 22 años, es algo mío y no pienso compartirlo en un foro.
> Esos son mis pilares, y sobre ellos edifiqué mi temperamento. Ortega y Gasset decía algo al respecto.
> ...



no necesitas compararte para saber si eres feliz . Si realmente has conseguido todo lo que indicas ...

felicidades y mis respetos .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La que le mete fuera del autobus lo termina tumbando.
> 
> Debe ser porque tiene mas espacio para desarrollar toda la fuerza de la ostia.



En ese momento cayó contra el suelo dando un tremendo golpe en la cabeza que lo mató. 
El conductor se dio a la fuga y fue detenido pocas horas después. 

Ahora ha adelgazado la mitad en la cárcel donde le tocará vivir el resto de su deplorable vida.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En ese momento cayó contra el suelo dando un tremendo golpe en la cabeza que lo mató.
> El conductor se dio a la fuga y fue detenido pocas horas después.
> 
> Ahora ha adelgazado la mitad en la cárcel donde le tocará vivir el resto de su deplorable vida.



vamos a ver, que un ser humano no es de puto cristal y mas alguien joven


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> Si mis conjeturas son correctas para todos o no, no lo se. Lo son para mi, y con eso me es suficiente.
> He recorrido kilómetros, he creado una familia y soy feliz la mayor parte del tiempo.
> En cuanto a "referentes", mi vida hasta los 22 años, es algo mío y no pienso compartirlo en un foro.
> Esos son mis pilares, y sobre ellos edifiqué mi temperamento. Ortega y Gasset decía algo al respecto.
> ...



pero no se trata de correr delante de los peligros sino de esquivarlos como hace un torero con el toro. 

No necesitas correr más que la fiera . Solo necesitas correr más que el que está a tu lado .


----------



## workforfood (17 Jul 2022)

Con los viejos no se juega el niño rata ya ha aprendido la lección. Los viejos ya están hasta los huevos con 8 horas dándole a la rosca para que le venga un subnormal con puñetazos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero no se trata de correr delante de los peligros sino de esquivarlos como hace un torero con el toro.
> 
> No necesitas correr más que la fiera . Solo necesitas correr más que el que está a tu lado .



dejate de gilipolleces coño, que el currelas estaba sentado tan tranquilo cuando recibió tres ostias sin venir a cuento que correr ni toro ni pollas.

corres cuando es alguien mucho mas fuerte, va armado y tu no o cuando son muchos, no cuando es un niñorrata cuerpoescombro que no pesa mas de 60 kilos al cual le puedes partir el alma a ostias.


----------



## SoloLeo (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no necesitas compararte para saber si eres feliz . Si realmente has conseguido todo lo que indicas ...
> 
> felicidades y mis respetos .



No veo dónde me he comparado, pero vale.
Me parece curioso como esquivas la única pregunta que te he hecho. Le daría contexto a muchos de tus hilos sobre fertilidad.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero no se trata de correr delante de los peligros sino de esquivarlos como hace un torero con el toro.
> 
> No necesitas correr más que la fiera . Solo necesitas correr más que el que está a tu lado .



Bien, esa es tu filosofía de la vida. Ya lo dije en otro comentario: Posturas irreconciliables.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> vamos a ver, que un ser humano no es de puto cristal y mas alguien joven



si lo es y tu lo sabes. 

Todos los seres vivos somos muy frágiles . 

Es que lo raro es que hayan sobrevivido nuestros antepasados .

Recuerda que todas las especies de humanos que han existido se han extinguido por matarse entre sí . 

Un simple corte en el cuello/ una pedrada / un palo en la cabeza / un empujón / un pinchazo en las tripas/ hundir la cabeza en el agua o ahogarle con un trapo o rodearle el cuello con una cuerda ... tantas formas fáciles de matar que por eso las leyes son implacables y no se permite NINGÚN TIPO DE VIOLENCIA QUE DE LUGAR A UNA ESCALADA.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> dejate de gilipolleces coño, que el currelas estaba sentado tan tranquilo cuando recibió tres ostias sin venir a cuento que correr ni toro ni pollas.
> 
> corres cuando es alguien mucho mas fuerte, va armado y tu no o cuando son muchos, no cuando es un niñorrata cuerpoescombro que no pesa mas de 60 kilos



Ese saco de sebo se dejó dar unas ostias sin verlas venir. 
Lo lógico es que evitase los golpes en vez de reaccionar de forma furibunda y descontrolada como un animal. 
Si no ha matado al imbécil se le podría acusar de intento de homicido puesto que se extralimitó en su venganza. 

Según veo en este hilo ahora va a ser que vivimos en una sociedad que te da permiso para masacrar y matar a quien te de la gana . 

El chaval sin duda es un criminal que debe ser castigado pero por la justicia 

¿ qué ha ganado el busero dándole una paliza ? lo ha perdido todo .


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ese saco de sebo se dejó dar unas ostias sin verlas venir.
> Lo lógico es que evitase los golpes en vez de reaccionar de forma furibunda y descontrolada como un animal.
> Si no ha matado al imbécil se le podría acusar de intento de homicido puesto que se extralimitó en su venganza.
> 
> ...



no te inventes peliculas para gays. 

a ese Trabajador no le ha pasado absolutamente NADA y el niñorrata se ha comido 14 ostias muy bien dadas.


----------



## Akira. (17 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> La que le mete fuera del autobus lo termina tumbando.
> 
> Debe ser porque tiene mas espacio para desarrollar toda la fuerza de la ostia.



Es el combo breaker de rigor.


----------



## Tails (17 Jul 2022)

Eso no sale en ningún bus simulator

cuando probablemente sea lo normal en un día de un conductor de autobús


Ya sabéis lo que diría Almeida en este caso

13 hostias , poco me parece


----------



## NPCpremiun (17 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En ese momento cayó contra el suelo dando un tremendo golpe en la cabeza que lo mató.
> El conductor se dio a la fuga y fue detenido pocas horas después.
> 
> Ahora ha adelgazado la mitad en la cárcel donde le tocará vivir el resto de su deplorable vida.



En ese momento apareció un policia e informó al conductor de que habia una recompensa de 80.000$ por el delincuente.
El conductor cobró la recompensa y compró una limusina.

Ahora es un heroe en su condado transporta a gente VIP y sobrevive como peseto de fortuna.

Ves que facil es inventarse una historia para fingir tener razón usando "argumentos" emocionales.


----------



## Redwill (17 Jul 2022)

spala dijo:


>



me encanta cuando las cosas salen bien


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (17 Jul 2022)

El chaval que se sentiría un _mirey_ mexicano, nomás aprendió que en la vida no se puede ir como el mero mero chulito.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (17 Jul 2022)

Es


ATARAXIO dijo:


> En ese momento cayó contra el suelo dando un tremendo golpe en la cabeza que lo mató.
> El conductor se dio a la fuga y fue detenido pocas horas después.
> 
> Ahora ha adelgazado la mitad en la cárcel donde le tocará vivir el resto de su deplorable vida.



Es usted tonto o se lo hace?


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Jul 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> No veo dónde me he comparado, pero vale.
> Me parece curioso como esquivas la única pregunta que te he hecho. Le daría contexto a muchos de tus hilos sobre fertilidad.
> 
> 
> ...



pues así acaban a veces este tipo de trifulcas .

El de seguridad probablemente se extralimitó con algún gitano y luego fueron a por él .









Gitanos matan a un chaval de 26 años en Jaen


Justicia ¿Que justicia? Ellos se estarán partiendo u orgullosos de su "proeza" y el estado les va a dar todo el "soporte" para que se vayan lo mas de rositas posible




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sputnik (18 Jul 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Ese saco de sebo se dejó dar unas ostias sin verlas venir.
> Lo lógico es que evitase los golpes en vez de reaccionar de forma furibunda y descontrolada como un animal.
> Si no ha matado al imbécil se le podría acusar de intento de homicido puesto que se extralimitó en su venganza.
> 
> ...




Que bueno eres, quiza hasta te merezcas una medalla...al ser humano mas inadaptado a la realidad y lo que esta por venir. Cada vez que leo a un "leguleyo justiciero" de tu tribu, me escuecen los hogos. Frases comunes, ideas flanderianas, falta de 6º sentido y su manifestacion mas util, del sentido del peligro, debilidad estructural mental, debido al exceso de actividad conciliadora...en fin, un mojigato clasico, danzando en redes de flor en flor.

La ultima frase lo dice todo, hay que ser buñuelo de viento, para soltar esa majaderia, que trasluce una absoluta incomprension del alma humana.

Hazte fuerte de una vez y quiza lo agradezcas pronto...


----------



## Vorsicht (18 Jul 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Pa' casa calentito.



Y andando!


----------



## alguiencualquiera (2 Sep 2022)

Como era @xicomalo BLM, no?
Tranquilo, que el autobusero también tendría para tí. Ni te atrevas a abrirme por privado.


----------

